# Privatserver



## Bodog (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ,

Mich beschäftigt die frage schon sehr lange 
Entschuldigung wenn ich sowas nicht ansprechen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also wie schon gesagt es geht darum:
Ist auf einem Privatsever spielen illegal wenn ja warum, was passiert wenn ich es tue ? 
Kann Blizzard mich anzeigen ? 
Oder wird einfach mein Account gesperrt nur wie wenn man auf einem Privatserver sich einen Account machen muss ?


----------



## guuhl (22. Oktober 2007)

oh EDIT:

ist illigal !


----------



## mkchrissi (22. Oktober 2007)

guuhl schrieb:


> wo kann man sich denn so einen server machen




auf jedem pc/server.. es gibt da diverse emulatoren *(schreibt man das so) die man aufspielen muß.


----------



## Sakril (22. Oktober 2007)

Würde euch das NICHT raten,obwohl blizzard nichts gegen privatserver hat, doch seit ihr der besitzer,und der server hat über 1k Spieler,dann könnt ihr mit einer sehr hohen strafe davonkommen..... 2. es ist zwar Kostenlos,aber dennoch viel langweiliger als Blizzard!


----------



## LarzerusIce (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=privat+server


nur einer von zich beiträgen zu dem thema...


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (22. Oktober 2007)

Sakril schrieb:


> Würde euch das NICHT raten,obwohl blizzard nichts gegen privatserver hat, doch seit ihr der besitzer,und der server hat über 1k Spieler,dann könnt ihr mit einer sehr hohen strafe davonkommen.....




Quelle ?

Klugscheißer !



Ich hab noch nie nen Privat Server gesehen der mehr als 1k SPieler hatte... nichtmal welche die mehr als 100 SPieler hatten, weil du dafür einfach eine immens teure hardware mieten müsstest.. und das trägt sicher niemand alleine der ma grad so nen privat server laufen lässt.




MFg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2007)

Diskutieren ist ok, aber sobald der Thread in irgendwelche Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, etc. übergeht ist es vorbei.


----------



## Bodog (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte nur wissen was passiert 
anleitungen brauch ich doch ned in einem forum besprechen ^^


----------



## Sakril (22. Oktober 2007)

ich kenne leute die auf Privat server spielen. und es gibt 1-2 Die wirklich knapp 1k Player haben! die teilen sich den root auch zu 3t/4t! also und Quelle habe ich selbst


----------



## MadCatMK2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Privat Server sind 100% nicht Illegal, da man nichts von Blizzard geklaut hat und die Server emu 100% selbst geschrieben ist. Das einzige was Illegal ist, ist Client Modding, also die Realmlist.wtf umschreiben!


----------



## Tidoc (22. Oktober 2007)

Sicher ist es illegal oder hast du die Daten auf dem Root Server bei Blizzard erworben?


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Privat Server ist die erste halbe stunde sehr geil weil du alles hercheaten kannst aber dann wirds langweilig weil du keine einzige raidinstanz gehn kannst und halt alleine spielst. Hab für meinen Bruder einen Server gemacht falls du eine anleitung haben willst dann schreib eine nachricht aber ich find privatserver is net so toll. (auf dem du alleine spielst mit zb mangosd)

Auf wow scape spielen über 500000 spieler glaub ich XD ne weiß net so genau müsste man nachschaun aber siche rüber tausend die amchen auch in haufen werbung 

falls du ne anleitung brauchst schreib mir ne privat nachricht werd hier sicher net forumverbot riskiern



MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Privat Server sind 100% nicht Illegal, da man nichts von Blizzard geklaut hat und die Server emu 100% selbst geschrieben ist. Das einzige was Illegal ist, ist Client Modding, also die Realmlist.wtf umschreiben!



Doch es ist illegal hab ich mal nen gm gefragt.

Es ist Illegal weil ihnen die Software nicht gehört hat er mir gesagt. Hab ihn dann gefragt wie sie dei spieler fahnden die auf so einem server spielen. Dann hat er gesagt dass darf er net verraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenns nicht illegal wäre, dann hätte tikume doch sicher nichts dagegen (oder?)
ausserdem stell ich mir p-server sooooo langweilig vor....


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2007)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen was passiert



Abgesehn davon dass Du feststellen wirst wie buggy und langweilig ein Privatserver ist, vermutlich gar nichts.


----------



## Undeadlord2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja ihr stellt es euch alle vor! Wart ihr schon mal auf einem guten pserver? ich glaube nciht... ich habe 2 monate auf einem sog blizzlike (knapp 300 player dauerhaft on, (fast) keine lags und kaum schwerwiegende bugs) gespielt und ich kann euch sagen es ist nicht langweilig wenn man eine gute gilde usw hat also wie auf offi... klar kommt es nicht an blizz ran aber die die auf dem pserver spielen die wissen das auch

MfG


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2007)

> Abgesehn davon dass Du feststellen wirst wie buggy und langweilig ein Privatserver ist, vermutlich gar nichts.



Was hast du dann dagegen?


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Undeadlord2 schrieb:


> Ja ihr stellt es euch alle vor! Wart ihr schon mal auf einem guten pserver? ich glaube nciht... ich habe 2 monate auf einem sog blizzlike (knapp 300 player dauerhaft on, (fast) keine lags und kaum schwerwiegende bugs) gespielt und ich kann euch sagen es ist nicht langweilig wenn man eine gute gilde usw hat also wie auf offi... klar kommt es nicht an blizz ran aber die die auf dem pserver spielen die wissen das auch
> 
> MfG



Es ist langweilig.
Mein Bruder spielst auf wowscape weil er keinen acc hat. Wenn der Illidan geht der hat keine phazen die hauen nur auf den ein. Und wenn da so ein Tank is der alle legendären items von dem server gekauft hat kann der mit furor skillung und 2 waffen tanken und bekommt keinen schaden 

DAS IST LANGWEILIG


----------



## Undeadlord2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Es ist langweilig.
> Mein Bruder spielst auf wowscape weil er keinen acc hat. Wenn der Illidan geht der hat keine phazen die hauen nur auf den ein. Und wenn da so ein Tank is der alle legendären items von dem server gekauft hat kann der mit furor skillung und 2 waffen tanken und bekommt keinen schaden
> 
> DAS IST LANGWEILIG



ja so server sind auch scheiße auf denen du items kaufen kannst nein ich rede von einem server der vom spielaufbau einem von blizzard haargenau gleicht... 

und btw das is ne ganz schön schlechte emu bzw ein schlechtes team wenn die illidan noch nich mal phasen geben können


----------



## Artephismo (22. Oktober 2007)

Oh man was man hier liest... da fällt man ja mal aus allen wolken.

Also die P-Server sind nicht ILLEGAL ! es sei denn der besitzer des p-servers macht damit geld ( sprich monatl. gebühr zum zocken ) Ich habe selber vor meinen Blizz zeiten auf nen p-server gezockt. Der nachteil ist nur das halt einige fähigkeiten oder zauber etc. nicht gehen oder ncht richtig funzen. von daher sind die p-server immer mit bugs belegt. ich kenne keinen bugfreien p-server. also wiegesagt es ist nicht illegal !


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2007)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was hast du dann dagegen?



Komische Logik. Nur weil die Chancen ganz gut stehen dass man nicht belangt wird, legalisiert das den Vorgang nicht.
Und wenn ihr euch über die Schiene einen Keylogger einfangt haben wir einen weiteren Heulthread wegen Accounthack.


----------



## Undeadlord2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Komische Logik. Nur weil die Chancen ganz gut stehen dass man nicht belangt wird, legalisiert das den Vorgang nicht.
> Und wenn ihr euch über die Schiene einen Keylogger einfangt haben wir einen weiteren Heulthread wegen Accounthack.



da würd ich dann nur sagen: pech gehabt!
das ist wie im ganz normalen verkehr im netz auch bei dem man abwägen muss wie vertrauenswürdig eine seite ist oder eben nicht


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> .....Und wenn ihr euch über die Schiene einen Keylogger einfangt haben wir einen weiteren Heulthread wegen Accounthack.




Hahaha da hat er aber recht patrick ^^


----------



## Kavu (22. Oktober 2007)

Das thema pserver wird generell von betreibern nicht gerne gesehen... und auch nicht von blizz.. den die zich ztausend spieler die vereinzelt auf den unzähligen servern spielen fehlende zahlende kunden sind... udn wir wissen alle das es im endeffekt um geld geht.

Desweiteren ist es Illigal den server zu betreiben, ABER auch nur wenn man einen profit daraus schlägt. 
Solange kein geld mit dem server verdienst kann blizz dir nicht wirklich etwas anhaben.

Allerdings wegen daten klau und die veränderung der daten... EP rates etc.

Die spieler die auf einem P-server zocken sind in keiner hinsicht angreifbar... sie haben nicht den server gehostet und verdienen keinerlei geld damit, kurz...ihnen kann Blizz GARNICHTS.

Desweiteren, gibt es sehr wohl server mit über 1k player... diese server sind allerdings die im volks mund genanten "Donate-Server", wer dem englisch mächtig ist weis das Donate spende bedeutet und kann sich zusammenreihmen was das bedeutet.

Die betreiber dieser server haben meistens sehr viele spieler aufgrund das sie sehr gute Latenzen haben, und sehr wenig bugs... da sie von manchen spieler Donates bekommen. und die spieler die Donaten bekommen wiederum Costum Items (selbst erstellte items) oder einfach Overpowerd Items die dann mal locker pro hit 1 mile DMG machen.



Das war so die grundlagen der P-server und nu mein fazit....

Ich habe einige P-Server erfahrungen...weil ich aus lange weuile auf vielen P-Servern gespielt habe. Es macht wie schon einer sagte anfangs sehr viel spaß aufgrund sehr schnellen lvlns oder sogar über lvl 70 hinaus bis zur 254 (255 ist GM status)... man dadurch einfach IMBA ist... man kann alles kaufen etc. es ist einfach nur ein tolles gefühl wenn man mal die sachen der großen an hat (ich selber kann aus zeitgründen nicht raiden und fande es deswegen toll).

Aber man mergt sehr schenll (nach dem 3-4 char der die 254 erreicht hat) das es einfach kein spaß mehr macht und man kommt automatisch wieder auf den Live-Realm zurück.



Grus kavu



Das waren so


----------



## Szwän (22. Oktober 2007)

Weiß gar net wo du das her hast Artephismo, Privat Server sind und bleiben illegal und das steht auch in den Benutzerbedingungen von WoW!


----------



## Kavu (22. Oktober 2007)

nein es wird erst illigal wenn man komerzielen nutzen aus der sache zieht...


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

ja P-Server sind 100% illegal aber trd egal Blizz macht einfach nichts dagegen. Könnte dir jetz mehrere Seitens schreiben wo du sicha um die 500 Server findest und ich glaub nicht das Blizz nicht von diesen Seiten bescheid weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2007)

> Komische Logik. Nur weil die Chancen ganz gut stehen dass man nicht belangt wird, legalisiert das den Vorgang nicht.



Das ist was anderes


----------



## Tharinn (22. Oktober 2007)

MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Privat Server sind 100% nicht Illegal, da man nichts von Blizzard geklaut hat und die Server emu 100% selbst geschrieben ist. Das einzige was Illegal ist, ist Client Modding, also die Realmlist.wtf umschreiben!



Ich möchte mal wissen, was ihr so alles blanko "unterschreibt" ... wenn du mal gelesen hättest, was du beim ersten Start von WoW und nach jedem Patch wieder durch anklicken bestätigst, dann wäre dir klar, dass das Blödsinn ist. Blizzard behält sich das Recht vor, als einziger Server zu betreiben. Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen? Da gibt es auch nichts dran rumzudeuteln, private Server sind einfach nur 100 Prozent illegal. Den Klugscheisser, der auf Biegen und Brechen was anderes behaupten will, möchte ich bitten, einen solchen Server aufzusetzen und Blizzard davon zu informieren ... er wird sehen, was er davon hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artephismo (22. Oktober 2007)

wiegesagt p-server sind nicht illegal, solang der betreiber damit kein geld macht. ich habe mich damals auch mit den admins von meinen alten p-server unterhalten und die haben mir das auch so erklärt.


----------



## Undeadlord2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Artephismo schrieb:


> wiegesagt p-server sind nicht illegal, solang der betreiber damit kein geld macht. ich habe mich damals auch mit den admins von meinen alten p-server unterhalten und die haben mir das auch so erklärt.



ja die legen das natürlich so aus aber es stimmt schon dass es 

1. gegen die nutzerbedingungen und

einen pserver zu betreiben

2. gegen das Urherberrecht verstösst 

auf einem solchen zu spielen

folglich:

spielen und und hosten eines pservers ist illegal


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

[XXX]

könnts ma mal schaun  ob ihr was findet ob was illegal is^^


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

is sowas zu posten nicht verboten? =b


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> is sowas zu posten nicht verboten? =b



denke net ihr müsst net auf den link klicken außerem wie viele sagen es is net illegal und auch wenn meinungsfreiheit^^


----------



## Artephismo (22. Oktober 2007)

Undeadlord2 schrieb:


> ja die legen das natürlich so aus aber es stimmt schon dass es
> 
> 1. gegen die nutzerbedingungen und
> 
> ...



lol alles illaggaaalll XD ts die p-server sind wiegesagt nur dann illegal wenn man für diese geld verlangt. tsts


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

dann gib wenigstens ne gscheite Seite an *hust* [XXX] *hust* sry falls es verboten is wollt nur mal zeigen wie viele P-Server es gibt und das Blizz scheinbar nix macht, sonst würd es mal denk ich mir mehr Leute abschreckn cO


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

Artephismo... kk also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich nach deiner Meinung nach z.B. jetz selber Nike Schuhe herstelln und solange ich sie nur verschenke sind sie leggal ja?


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> Artephismo... kk also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich nach deiner Meinung nach z.B. jetz selber Nike Schuhe herstelln und solange ich sie nur verschenke sind sie leggal ja?



Haha lol jo eig. is das richtig umgesetzt


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Ganz kurz.

Private Server sind 100% Illegal! 
Doch, Blizzard macht nichts dagegen... zb, ich will jetzt keinen link geben. Ein server mit 4600 regestrierten accounts. Existiert schon ca 1 jahr. 
Doch lasst es. Sie sind nur buggy und machen keinen spaß. 
Auserdem, wenn er selbst einen hostet. Kann das eine strafe von 15.000 bis 30.000 euro geben. 
Jaja, die logik das man nichts von blizz klaut usw. ist ja eig ziemlich ok, doch auch wenn ihr euch im Elektrohandel das spiel kauft. Blizzard hat immer noch rechte.

Wenn ihr auf einen P-server spielt, also die realmlist ändert. Dann kann blizzard wegen so einer kleinigkeit nur euren WoW account bannen. 

Denn nur hosten eines P-servers ist illegal. Nicht darauf spielen ( Hosten bezogen auf den root, den emulatur usw. ) 

Ich habe einen tipp für die, die mal GM sein wollen.

Holt euch einen emulator. Holt euch GM befehle. Schaltet I-net aus. Spielt. Deinsterliert ihm. Spielt wieder auf Blizz.

Doch jetzt eigendlich die antwort. P-server sind 100% Illegal! ( Habe das aus einer sehr verlässlichen quelle. Habe einen Kollegen gefragt der für Computer hack, viren, i-net rechte usw da ist . Der hat sich das angeschaut und mir gesagt es sei 100% illegal. )


----------



## Artephismo (22. Oktober 2007)

s wäre eine fälschung, die illegal wäre.aber wenn eurer meinung nach die p-server illegal sind, warum giebt es dann so n haufen ? warum werden immer neue aufgemacht ? darüber sollte man auchmal nachdenken.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Artephismo schrieb:


> lol alles illaggaaalll XD ts die p-server sind wiegesagt nur dann illegal wenn man für diese geld verlangt. tsts


Ihr könnt den Stuss noch so oft schreiben - wahr wird er dadurch trotzdem nicht.

Aus den Nutzungsbedingungen:


> B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren.



Zeig mir einer eine Emu-Software, die nicht per reverse Engineering und aufgezeichneten Kommunikationsprotokollen erstellt wurde und auch unter keinen der anderen Bedingungen und ich denke über meine Meinung nochmal nach, aber bis dahin behaupte ich einfach mal frech: Das Betreiben eines derartigen Hosts ist verboten.


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

kk so hab mir jetz die Mühe gemacht und dir mal was zu zeigen...^^

schau ma ein Auszug aus den ORIGINALLEN NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN VON WoW! k?

. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren! Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, die Emulation von Protokollen, Tunneling, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren.

verstanden? -.-


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

loool Dalmus ich wollt das schreibn xD


----------



## Exodos (22. Oktober 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> kk so hab mir jetz die Mühe gemacht und dir mal was zu zeigen...^^
> 
> schau ma ein Auszug aus den ORIGINALLEN NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN VON WoW! k?
> 
> ...




Heißt das man draf drauf spielen aber man darf keinen Hosten??


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

genau das heißt es.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wenn es eig. keine Host gegen sollte würde sich das mit dem drauf spieln auch erübrigen


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Liest du die anderen beiträge? 

Blizzard macht nichts dagegen! 
Doch, wenn sie dich erwischen dann hat das folgen auf dein restliches Leben.


----------



## ullstein (22. Oktober 2007)

so aber nun mal ein ganz anderer aspekt der Pserver...so spaßig sie auch sind so beschissen sind sie auch für einen jeden Spieler der das WoW seit längerem kennt sind die server gar nichts da alle absolut verbuggt sind und wenn ich das sage mein ich das auch...selbst auf einem der besten Pservern den es gibt (wowscape) ist absolut alles verbuggt...KEIN mob kann einen spell casten sprich jeder boss kann nur ganz gewöhnlich schlagen (ergo sind sämtliche bossevents sinnlos da der boss nur kommt und dich schlägt) das alles wäre ja noch zu verkraften in abetracht der tatsache dass man trotzdem coole itmes bekommt wenn da nicht die talente währen... 80%aller talente die etwas mit prozentualer erhöhung zu tun haben funktionieren nicht genau wie sämtliche spells/talente die durch bestimmte begebenheiten ausgelöst werden (block/stun/parry/usw) 
das ist darauf zurückzuführen dass halt solche sachen schwer einzustellen sind und dementsprechend funzen diese sachen auch nicht (talente wie 100%crit, crit chance wird nach einem melee crit erhöht, castzeit runter setzen, angriffstempo nach crit erhöhen und viel mehr)


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Heißt das man draf drauf spielen aber man darf keinen Hosten??


Nein, heißt es eigentlich nicht. Es bedeutet, daß man keinen privaten Server hosten darf.

Um auf einem spielen zu können muß man die realmlist.wtf verändern und dies untersagt dann Punkt c)



> C. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> 
> (i) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen;



Und @ Metran: Schön daß ich endlich mal schneller war. Sonst kommt mein Post meist knapp zu spät.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadlord2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Artephismo schrieb:


> lol alles illaggaaalll XD ts die p-server sind wiegesagt nur dann illegal wenn man für diese geld verlangt. tsts



mhh es gibt halt leute die unbedingt auf ihrem unrecht bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollen sie doch ich habe selbst pserver gespielt aber ich sehe wenigstens ein dass es illegal ist


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Die realmlist ändern, ist auch illegal. Doch das ist nicht so schlimm. Höchstens einen acc bann oder IP bann für immer


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

1. @ Ullstein ne stimmt nicht ganz musst dir nur nen gscheiten Suchen wo sich die Leute damit auskennen und beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. @ Dalmus ja sry hab ich vergessen^^.....


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, das mit dem modifizieren. Auch löschen, giltet eig als ändern. 

Bitte lösche deinen WTF Ordner , bitte lösche deinen cache ordner. Kommt euch das bekannt vor? 
Gespeicherte screenshots. 
Addon´s 

Alles im WoW Ordner und man ändert es.


----------



## Isegrim (22. Oktober 2007)

Exodus und Metran, Links zu Seiten über Privatserver in welcher Art auch immer sind auf buffed.de untersagt. Weitere Mißachtungen werden mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

Na ja musst genauer lesen es gibts auch gewissen bestimmugen in wie wet das geändert werden darf, daher sind addons erlaubt und außerdem denk ich mal wenn man anweisung vom Betreiber bekommt etwas zu ändern is es erlaubt, steht glaub ich sogar iwo in den Nutzungs....

und sry war mir nicht sicher ob es verboten ist!! SrY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokie (22. Oktober 2007)

ip ban für immer... ist seit zeitalter der router ja wohl bissl sinnfrei

und wie können pserver nicht verbuggt sein, wenn die blizzard server nichtmal bugfrei sind und da bezahlte leute drann arbeiten, die was davon verstehn?


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

Also, dass Addons erlaubt sind ist ja schon wegen des buttons der erscheint ,wenn man nen addon in den (Seit der Installation vorhandenen!!!) Addon Ordner einfügt, klar, oder?


----------



## Fexzz (22. Oktober 2007)

Mein Kollege hat mal auf solch einem Server gespielt!

Auf den Server geht meist gar nix..Talente, Mobs casten nicht, bosse auch nicht, du hast, je nach server, dein t6 in 5 tagen oder in 5 wochen!

Es macht kein Spass, viele Talente sind verbuggt usw! Und die Spieler da sind naja..^^

Also, lasst es lieber bleiben!


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Nokie schrieb:


> ip ban für immer... ist seit zeitalter der router ja wohl bissl sinnfrei


Jupp, ich wäre sehr verärgert, wenn ich mir von meinem ISP mehrfach eine neue IP holen muß, nur weil Blizz IPs gesperrt hätte, die mir dann später zugeordnet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nokie schrieb:


> und wie können pserver nicht verbuggt sein, wenn die blizzard server nichtmal bugfrei sind und da bezahlte leute drann arbeiten, die was davon verstehn?


Nunja, ich würde sagen, daß auch die Jungs welche die Emus schreiben ein bisserl was davon verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen würd ich aber ebenfalls davon ausgehen, daß die Blizzard-Software eher bugfrei ist.^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt den Stuss noch so oft schreiben - wahr wird er dadurch trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Aus den Nutzungsbedingungen:
> Zeig mir einer eine Emu-Software, die nicht per reverse Engineering und aufgezeichneten Kommunikationsprotokollen erstellt wurde und auch unter keinen der anderen Bedingungen und ich denke über meine Meinung nochmal nach, aber bis dahin behaupte ich einfach mal frech: Das Betreiben eines derartigen Hosts ist verboten.


100pro richtig


----------



## Ðeathknight15 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hat da jetzt einer drüber gesprochen ?


----------



## McSascha (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
so ich hab mal ne frage wenn man mal auf nen  privatserver gespielt hat wo man noch nicht wusste das es illegal ist und jetzt aber auf den richtigen servern von blizz spielt kann man dann noch ärger bekommen?

Gruß sascha


----------



## Nokie (22. Oktober 2007)

> ZITAT(Nokie @ 22.10.2007, 19:23) *
> 
> und wie können pserver nicht verbuggt sein, wenn die blizzard server nichtmal bugfrei sind und da bezahlte leute drann arbeiten, die was davon verstehn?



Blizzard server sind bugfrei, soso...

klar gibt es leute die pserver hosten und sich ein bissl damit auskennen letzt erst einen getroffen, der mir noch einiges zeigen konnte. trotzdem beschäftigt er sich damit als hobby und net beruflich.


----------



## Steinhuf (22. Oktober 2007)

Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Das gilt auch für Unwissen.

Ist ein Mensch gesund, nur weil er nicht weiss, dass er einen Virus/eine Krankheit in sich trägt?

Steinhuf


----------



## Deseros (22. Oktober 2007)

Ihr wiederholt euch. Ich möchte dann jetzt gerne von den EULA-Postern den Paragraphen hören der in Deutschland dieses Themengebiet abdeckt.

Richtig! Es gibt keinen! Wir befinden uns in einer grauen Zone! Demnach ist es Blizzard auch nicht möglich einen Betreiber zu belangen. Da können sie noch soviel in die EULA reinschreiben.

Microsoft hatt(e) in seiner EULA mal stehen das keine Beschwerdebriefe an Microsoft mit Word etc. geschrieben werden dürfen. Was sagt uns das jetzt?


----------



## McSascha (22. Oktober 2007)

aha also kann man dann noch stress bekommen?


----------



## Galdera (22. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mich auchmal lange mit dem thema privat server beschäftigt (schon zu daoczeiten).

die sachlage ist folgende:

der betrieb der server ist vollkommen legal, blizzard kann daran absolut nix daran machen.
diese enthalten keinerlei rechtlich geschützte daten von blizzard, und 'gaukeln' lediglich den originalserver vor und stellen daten zur verfügung.
bei fast allen serverprogs ist es allerdings vom progger nicht gewünscht geld für den betrieb zu nehmen, daher wäre ein betrieb hier illegal wenn mans doch tut.

ALLERDINGS ...

das auspionieren der dateninformation zwischen bliz-server und client ist verboten, aber die meissten die den betreiben wissen nichtmal wie das geht ^^

das joinen auf einen solchen server ist definitiv illegal, da hier 1. die benutzerregeln von blizzard gebrochen werden, und 2. dateien im client geändert werden müssen damit er weis wo er joinen muss.
einzig wenn die client software unverändert auf dem server joinen könntes (externe paketumleitung etc) wäre es mindestens grauzone da es in deutschland noch kein urteil gab wo es verboten wurde eine software für einen anderen zweck zu nutzen als vorgesehen.

zudem sollte man gerade bei fremden server aufpassen da der wow-client ja bekanntermassen DIE spyware schlechthin ist, weil sie den ganzen rechner durchforsten kann (und auch macht, was ihr immer brav bestätigt in den benutzerregeln) und die infos an den server schicken kann.


----------



## Stergos (22. Oktober 2007)

also es gibt bei p-servern ja 2 teile den core und die db diese sind auch rechtlich unterschiedlich zu sehen
- der core wurde von den Scriptern ohne irgendwelches verändern oder abgucken bei WoW geschrieben -> legal
- die db ( sie ist garantiert nicht so ausführlich wie die originale auf den blizzservern)  enthält allerdings teile, wie item- id's, namen und werte , die von WoW stammen, -> hier wird es illegal 
würde man also nur den core nehmen und nur die nicht rechtlich geschützen teile der db wär der server legal,
allerdings könnte man dann keinen charakter erstellen, keine items auf dem server haben etc. -> generell sind also Privatserver illegal, wobei sich blizzard bei den Privatserverqualitäten keine sorgen machen muss, es eher als Werbung nimmt ( ich habe selbst einige Zeit auf diesen Servern verbracht, eh ich gesagt habe ich gehe zu Blizz), und deshalb keine Serverbetreiber anklagt.
Zum ändern der realmlist.wtf : man kann das Ändern dieser datei umgehen, indem man die windowsinterne IP-umleitung nutzt, somit sind die, die da gamen ausm Fangnetz, nur die betreiber der Privatserver hängen noch drin, da sie ja die db garantiert nicht leer haben, wie sie die emuentwickler aus den ©-Gründen bereitstellen.

MFG
der auf Blizz glücklich gewordende 
Stergi


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr eigtl nicht mal die posts hier aus den nutzungsbedingungen von blizz gelesen?
Da steht hosten ist verboten und beitreten genauso also ist das ganz klar verboten F-E-R-B-O-H-T-E-N


----------



## Steinhuf (22. Oktober 2007)

McSascha schrieb:


> aha also kann man dann noch stress bekommen?


Ja natürlich....wenn Blizzard Wind davon bekommt steht ihnen frei deinen Account zu sperren.
Solltest du dagegen juristisch vorgehen und Deutscher Staatsbürger sein stehen deine Chancen gut ihn wieder zu bekommen.
Kam ja bereits schon einmal vor, dass ein Deutscher gegen einen Account Bann von Blizzards Seite geklagt hat und durchgekommen ist.


----------



## McSascha (22. Oktober 2007)

mh mein kumpel hat mal auf nen privatserver gespielt und spielt jetzt auf einen blizz server und es wurde noch nichts passiert er spielt weiter auf blizz wie er zumir gesagt hat(da hab ich noch kein wow gespielt) muss man nur die  realm liste ändern!!
Also passiert da nichts


----------



## Deseros (22. Oktober 2007)

Konradio schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigtl nicht mal die posts hier aus den nutzungsbedingungen von blizz gelesen?
> Da steht hosten ist verboten und beitreten genauso also ist das ganz klar verboten F-E-R-B-O-H-T-E-N


Auch du wiederholst dich mein Freund.

Bitte Unterscheidet zwischen einem Verbot von Blizzard und dem Wort Illigal. Sollte Blizzard entdecken das Ihr auf einem Privatserver gespielt habt, können sie euch wie schon gesagt sperren. 

Allerdings wird euch NIEMAND Verklagen KÖNNEN. Wir befinden uns ABSOLUT NICHT in der Illigalität, da wir kein GESETZ gebrochen haben sondern nur die EULA von Blizzard.


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

> Solltest du dagegen juristisch vorgehen und Deutscher Staatsbürger sein stehen deine Chancen gut ihn wieder zu bekommen.
> Kam ja bereits schon einmal vor, dass ein Deutscher gegen einen Account Bann von Blizzards Seite geklagt hat und durchgekommen ist.


Die Frage ist, ob sich das lohnt da zu klagen....


----------



## Patriot (22. Oktober 2007)

mit hamachi kannst du dir einen eig. server für kurze zeit(wenn du on bist) erstellen und d arauf biste gm. ist halt nix los. 
private server findest über google massig sind aber meistens sehr verbuggt und begrenzt vom high end content. dafür biste schneller lvl 70. lag/pingprobs sont dort auch standard und regelmäßige charresets. d.h. lvl mit 20* rates also keion ding. und die verz. sind immer 2-3 patches hinterher.

gleichzeitig spielen ist kein problem hab ich auch gemacht. selbst mit ständigem realmlist.wtf ändern gabs bei mir keine probs


----------



## McSascha (22. Oktober 2007)

naja ich hab das auch mal gemacht war einmal auf so ein server naja mir hat es auch nicht gefallen ein mob killen 4lvl ups!aber nun spiel ich auf blizz server ist um einiges besser hab nur das bedenken das ich mal gesperrt werde


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Gibts ja nicht!
Leute, egal was die, die sagen er ist illegal tun. Ihr seht es nicht ein! 
Ich habe einen Profi gefragt. Der sogar für sowas ausgebildet wurde. Es steht in den Nutzbestimmungen. 
Was wollt ihr noch? 
Ihr fragt so lange/oft. Bis alle sagen stimmt es ist legal. 
Es ist aber nicht legal! 
Auch wenn viel dagegen spricht und es unfair ist. ES IST ILLEGAL! 
Das gesetz spricht so viel an, erlaubt so viel, verbietet so viel, hat möglichkeiten wie man das umgeht, doch leider habt ihr keine Chance gegen eine Firma wie Blizzard! 
Leider ist es so, Geld regiert die Welt und ich glaube niemand von uns kann da was machen. 

Also spielt doch auf nem Privaten server. Ihr könnt noch ein jahr hier herumschreiben. Ihr werdet die gleiche antowort hören: Es ist illegal.

PS: Egal wer geklagt hat, es war eine klage an die GameMaster, die ihren job nicht sehr gut gemacht haben. Nicht an blizzard direkt.


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater ftw!! xD

na ja denke das Thema sollte so stehn gelassen werden... 

/vote 4 close -.- ^^


----------



## Deseros (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Nebelvater

Lesen hilft. Ansonsten gilt hier auch für dich, wenn man keine Ahnung hatt (Ich sage nicht fresse halten)

A) Genau Informieren
 Schweigen


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Deseros schrieb:


> Bitte Unterscheidet zwischen einem Verbot von Blizzard und dem Wort Illigal. Sollte Blizzard entdecken das Ihr auf einem Privatserver gespielt habt, können sie euch wie schon gesagt sperren.


Du hast natürlich recht, wenn man wirklich über den rechtlichen Aspekt diskutieren möchte.
Die Diskussion hier ist aber nur oberflächlicher Natur und die eine Seite versucht ihren Standpunkt zu legitimieren und zu verharmlosen, indem sie das Argument anführt, daß es nicht illegal ist, während die andere Seite darauf pocht, daß es verboten ist und die Nutzungsbestimmungen zitiert, denen man ja zustimmen muß.

Wir bewerfen uns also gegenseitig mit Äpfeln und Birnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steinhuf (22. Oktober 2007)

McSascha schrieb:


> mh mein kumpel hat mal auf nen privatserver gespielt und spielt jetzt auf einen blizz server und es wurde noch nichts passiert er spielt weiter auf blizz wie er zumir gesagt hat(da hab ich noch kein wow gespielt) muss man nur die  realm liste ändern!!
> Also passiert da nichts



Und so mancher Mensch hat damals nen Kaugummi gestohlen und wurde nicht bestraft...


Gegen eine Firma wie Blizzard kommt man nicht an?
Mit Sicherheit. Wobei dies vom Gericht abhängt und hier sicher nicht zur Diskussion steht.

Fakt ist:
Es ist vom Privat Server spielen abzuraten.


@Dalmus:
Und aus gerade diesen Früchten könnte man so leckere Torten backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steinhuf


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Deseros schrieb:


> @ Nebelvater
> 
> Lesen hilft. Ansonsten gilt hier auch für dich, wenn man keine Ahnung hatt (Ich sage nicht fresse halten)
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach so. Ich schau jetzt schon den ganzen tag hier rein und immer kommt das gleiche, illegal.... nein legal.... illegal..... nein legal... 

Jeder der hier schreibt es wäre legal, der will nur auf einen spielen und sich absichern.
Jeder der hier schreibt es wäre illegal, der mag keine p-server und vertraut blizzard. 
Doch nehmt mich als beispiel. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr. Ich finde blizzard versaut sehr viel mit ihren bestimmungen. Ich bin kein freund blizzards, doch ich weis das es illegal ist.

Mir eigendlich egal. 

Vote 4 close. Mehr als Wiederholung der ersten seite kommt hier nicht mehr


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Steinhuf schrieb:


> Und aus gerade diesen Früchten könnte man so leckere Torten backen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber auch bitte zwei verschiedene. Ich glaube ein Birnen-Apfel-Kuchen tät mir nicht schmecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Nebelvater schrieb:


> Doch nehmt mich als beispiel. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr. Ich finde blizzard versaut sehr viel mit ihren bestimmungen. Ich bin kein freund blizzards, doch ich weis das es illegal ist.


Nein, Du weißt nicht, daß es illegal ist, aber Du glaubst es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wir wissen ist, daß Blizzard es verbietet.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bother (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich stimme voll und ganz Stergos zu. Die Emulation an sich ist nach meiner Ansicht nach nicht illegal bei der Datenbank ist das fraglich.



> Solltest du dagegen juristisch vorgehen und Deutscher Staatsbürger sein stehen deine Chancen gut ihn wieder zu bekommen.
> Kam ja bereits schon einmal vor, dass ein Deutscher gegen einen Account Bann von Blizzards Seite geklagt hat und durchgekommen ist.


Und das aus dem Grund weil die AGBs von Blizzard nach europäischem recht nicht legal sind bzw. zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht waren. Ob sie die geändert haben weis ich nicht.
Und hier hab ich auch noch einen Link den sich alle mal durchlesen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



recht.de Forum Beitrag


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Weist aber schon das recht.de auch nur von normalen benutzern geschrieben wird, die es DENKEN. 
Naja. Ehrlich gesagt. Warum ich es "weis" bzw denke das ich es weis. 

Vor ca 4 Monaten wollte ich mal auf einen P-server. 
Naja, ich wollte nicht einfach auf einen Privaten server gehn weil ich oft gehört habe es wäre illegal. 
Ich bin so ca nach paar tagen zu einen Kollegen in die Abteilung  " Computer und Internet rechte " ( irgendwie so ) gegangen. 
Redete mit ihm über mein proplem und dann stellte sich sogar heraus der er WoW kannte. ( er spielte es nicht, aber sein sohn und naja, wenn das Kind es spielt dann kennt es auch der vater ) und er sagte er wolle sich das anschaun. 
Jaja. Vll werden jetzt viele sagen Polizei usw. haben nichts anderes zu tun als Private sachen zu erledigen... ich wusste auch nicht das es die abteilung gibt. Werden wohl auch nicht so viel zu tun haben. 
Nach so 3 Tagen sagte er mir mit vielen schönen Zetteln mit " beweisen" Gesetztesabschnitte usw. das es illegal sei. 

Ich glaube ihm. Aber vll ist das in Deutschland anders. Komme ja aus Österreich


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

@ alle die wollen das der thread geclosed wird:
Zam (Horde ftw^^) hat mal geschrieben das die threads nicht geschlossen werden wenn ihr das wollt, sondern nur wenn was gegen irgendwelche sachen verstößt...


----------



## Nokie (22. Oktober 2007)

/push


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann mach ich jetzt nen link zu nem P-server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nene, hat sich eh beruhigt dieses

ILLEGAL... NEIN LEGAL.... usw


----------



## Bother (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke das man das hier sowieso nicht klären kann. Dazu brächte man eine Person die sich damit richtig gut auskennt und alles mal ganz genau durchleuchtet. 

Angst vor spielen auf Privaten Servern muss man, meiner Ansicht nach, nicht haben. Wen es wen erwischt dann die Betreiber der Servers und gegen die unternimmt Blizzard im Moment auch nichts.
Dies kann an der Rechtslage, Werbe technischen Schachzügen oder was auch immer liegen.

Es kann sein Blizzard anfängt sich zu wehren wen die Server noch besser werden und die Datenbanken ausgereifter an der Größe wird es wohl nicht liegen, es gibt schon etliche Server mit über 1000 Spielern.


----------



## pbrk (22. Oktober 2007)

Bodog schrieb:


> ... Ist auf einem Privatsever spielen illegal wenn ja warum, was passiert wenn ich es tue ?
> Kann Blizzard mich anzeigen ?
> Oder wird einfach mein Account gesperrt nur wie wenn man auf einem Privatserver sich einen Account machen muss ?




Also das is alle sone sache zum ersten muss ich prinzipielle kritik an den foren moderatoren zu diesem thema anbringen. Ich find es unfair das wir diesem unternehmen soviel geld geben (realistische 6 mio gamer x 10,99 = 66 mio &#8364; pro monat)und uns nicht mal normal über alle aspekte des games unterhallten können das is beschneidung der meinungsfreihet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  free information  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  free web 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweitens zur rechtlichkeit:
also laut endbenutzer-lizenz-vertrag, dem du einwilligst bei erstmaligen starten, steht geschrieben das du nicht der inhaber des charakters bist folge kannst mit ihm nich machen was du willst (hat auch folgen wegen chinafarmer oder charakterverkauf). Desweiterin erwirbst du durch diese Lizenz nur ein nutzungsrecht des Clients aber nicht der Server Software da du aber dann so eine benutzen musst um die wow welt zu emulieren verstößt du wiederum gegen das Gesetz benutzen software ohne lizenz und folglich wird sie auch gecrackt sein usw also arschkarte.
Dafür soll blizzard leute schon vors gericht gezogen haben laut gerüchten in den gamerforen und verbreitung von moderatoren leider hat man bis heute aber kein aktenzeichen irgend wo gesehen um das mal zu überprüfen (!!zu mindestens ich noch nicht!!) 
die folge daraus ist das man wegen cracken, lizenz verstoß verknackt und mit schweren geld strafen belegt wird sowie ein lebenslanges wow verbot und sofortige löschung aller assozierten accounts in kauf nehmen muss.
Dies is die antwort zu ersten teil der frage.

Blizzard kann aber nicht nachvollziehen ob du jemals auf einem privat server warst da die meist in version eh hinterher hängen und du damit sowieso wow client zweimal installieren musst ein mal zum richtigen zocken oder einmal zum privat server zocken dahin gehend brauchst du keine angst haben wenn du einmal auf einem privat server warst.
Antwort zum zweiten teil deiner frage.

Kritik bzw Rechtlichkeit in Dtl.:

In Dtl. is das alles aber sone sache leider hat sich bis heute das Verfassungsgericht, Bundesanwaltschaft sowie die gremien des Staates nicht eindeutig zum virtuellen besitz geäußert also wem gehört also das  virtuelle gedankengut (was dein charakter darstellt). desweiteren besagt das bgb das bei agb alle punkte automatisch ungültig sind die eine übermäßige härte gegenüber dem kunden darstellen und das kann man in diesem punkt anbringen jedoch behält der rest des vertrages bzw agb seine gültigkeit wichtig !!!! 

zudem is meiner meinung nach das internet eine plattform wo information frei zur verfügung stehen sollten. den dafür wurde es nämlich mal konzipiert als es vom militär- und universitäts-netzwerk weg ging

in Diesem Sinne PBRK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  free information  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  free web  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bother (22. Oktober 2007)

> Desweiterin erwirbst du durch diese Lizenz nur ein nutzungsrecht des Clients aber nicht der Server Software da du aber dann so eine benutzen musst um die wow welt zu emulieren verstößt du wiederum gegen das Gesetz benutzen software ohne lizenz und folglich wird sie auch gecrackt sein usw also arschkarte.



Ich muss um auf einem inoffiziellen Server zu Spielen oder einen zu betreiben die Blizzardserver doch nicht mal ansatzweise benutzen also kann es mir doch egal sein ob ich darauf ein recht hab oder nicht.

Die Emulatoren der Server sind von Grund auf neu Programmiert und haben, bis auf die Art wie sie mit dem Client kommunizieren, nichts mit Blizzard zu tun.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn sie komplett neu programmiert sind, geistiger Eigentümer bleibt Blizzard, und auch dagegen kann man Klage erheben :>

PS: Privatserver sind scheiße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbrk (22. Oktober 2007)

Bother schrieb:


> Ich muss um auf einem inoffiziellen Server zu Spielen oder einen zu betreiben die Blizzardserver doch nicht mal ansatzweise benutzen also kann es mir doch egal sein ob ich darauf ein recht hab oder nicht.
> 
> Die Emulatoren der Server sind von Grund auf neu Programmiert und haben, bis auf die Art wie sie mit dem Client kommunizieren, nichts mit Blizzard zu tun.




Das du auf blizzard server angewiesen bist hab ich ja nicht gesagt sondern die software die von blizzard auf diesen servern plaziert wird und das die von neuen geschrieben wird is falsch die datenbank ja is richtig und dafür wird dir keiner was ankreiden aber die umwelt muss generriert werden und alle drin vorkommenden dinge baüme gebaüde mobs berechnug der ineraktion von spielern usw. und die software brauchst du und dafür hauhen sie dir die bürne runter was denkst du warum man wem man in instanzen geht oder pvp macht einen ladebildschirm hat und es schön heufig genug vorgekommen ist das wenn der server von der welt abgestürzt ist man dort noch weiter spielen konnte weil man auf einen anderen server geschoben wird der nur die berechnung der umwellt für diesen teil übernimmt mit der entsprechenden eigenen software und einer spiegelung der datenbank der betreffenden spieler

ps das nechstmal lies richtig hab gesagt server software nicht die server selber


----------



## Bother (22. Oktober 2007)

> Auch wenn sie komplett neu programmiert sind, geistiger Eigentümer bleibt Blizzard, und auch dagegen kann man Klage erheben :>



Nein das stimmt nicht, Blizzard hat keinerlei Rechte an der Emulations Software.

@pbrk
Die Datenbanken sind nicht die gleichen wie bei Blizzard. Es wird nur versucht Blizzard möglichst genau nachzubilden, aber dies auch nicht immer. Auch der Aufbau wird nicht der gleich sein. 
Fraglich ist allerdings in wie weit Blizzard, auf die aus Online Datenbanken kopierten, Informationen Anspruch erheben kann.  Genau dies halte ich auch für den Springenden Punkt in der Rechtsfrage.
Da am Client, bis auf der Eintrag der Server IP, nichts verändert wird kann man auch nicht von "Cracken" Sprechen.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Bother schrieb:


> Die Emulatoren der Server sind von Grund auf neu Programmiert und haben, bis auf die Art wie sie mit dem Client kommunizieren, nichts mit Blizzard zu tun.


Das ist so leider nicht so ganz richtig. Das ist das witzige an der Diskussion.^^
Die Emu-Software ist logischerweise über die Mitschnitte der Kommunikation entstanden. Und durch reverse Engineering der dazu verwendeten Protokolle...


> Viele Firmen untersagen das Reverse Engineering ihrer Produkte durch entsprechende Lizenzbedingungen. Die Analyse von Protokollen ist davon rechtlich nicht betroffen, weil dabei die Software selbst gar nicht Gegenstand der Untersuchung ist. Zudem sind solche Lizenzklauseln in vielen Ländern generell ungültig, da den Nutzern einer Sache gesetzlich das Recht zusteht, zur Überprüfung der Anwendungssicherheit (siehe auch Trojanisches Pferd) oder zur Fehlerbehebung ein von ihnen erworbenes Softwareprodukt einem Reverse Engineering zu unterziehen.
> [...]
> Benutzt man das Ergebnis des Reverse Engineerings zum gewerblichen Nachbau, so wird man sich mit der großen Menge der gewerblichen Schutzrechte (z. B. Plagiat) in ähnlicher Weise konfrontiert sehen, so wie es auch bei Ergebnissen der ganz normalen eigenständigen Forschung und Entwicklung der Fall sein kann (z. B. Patent). Häufig dient das Reverse Engineering der Produktpiraterie.


Quelle: Wikipedia.de zum Thema reverse Engineering

Jaja, Wikipedia ist als Quelle nicht bindend, aber für eine Diskussion hier im Forum denke ich zumindest eine hinreichende Quelle.

Dazu kommt dann noch...


> Hinzu kommt, dass das Anklicken von „Ich stimme dem EULA zu“ o. ä. nicht zum Abschluss eines Vertrages führt, da diese Handlung keinen objektiven Erklärungsgehalt hat. Der Hersteller kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass jemand, der bereits das Nutzungsrecht durch Erwerb des Eigentums an dem Datenträger mit der Software erlangt hat, nun noch einen zusätzlichen Vertrag schließen möchte, der ihm dann das Recht zur Nutzung geben würde – denn das hat er schon. Das Anklicken ist daher keine Willenserklärung, so dass kein Vertrag mit dem Hersteller geschlossen wird.
> 
> Nach bundesdeutschem Recht wäre ein Großteil der Klauseln dieser Vereinbarungen darüberhinaus zumindest für Privatkunden auch deshalb nicht bindend, weil sie als AGB den Endnutzer einseitig und ungewöhnlich einschränken.


Quelle Wikipedia.de zum Thema Eula

Auch hier gilt wieder die Einschränkung, daß es eben auch nur wikipedia ist.

Ich denke also, daß man sich rechtlich gesehen tatsächlich in einer Grauzone bewegt, wenn man einen Privatserver hostet oder auf einem spielt.

Fakt sind aber immer noch 2 Dinge:

1. Es ist von Blizzard verboten und jeder der deswegen gesperrt wird kann ja gerne versuchen dagegen zu klagen.
2. Privatserver, Links zu selbigen, Diskussionen über Möglichkeiten auf Privatservern und Werbung für Privatserver werden eben hier im Forum auch nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Bother (23. Oktober 2007)

> Das ist so leider nicht so ganz richtig. Das ist das witzige an der Diskussion.^^
> Die Emu-Software ist logischerweise über die Mitschnitte der Kommunikation entstanden. Und durch reverse Engineering der dazu verwendeten Protokolle...


Dies ändert aber nichts daran das die Serversoftware nicht auf Programmcode von Blizzard basiert. Auch wen versucht wird die Art der Kommunikation zwischen Server und Client nachzuprogrammieren. Das wollte ich eigentlich mit meiner Aussage darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das der Datenverkehr von WoW ausgelesen wurde und wird  ist ja eigentlich für so ein Projekt unumgänglich.

Ich denke ohne genaue Prüfung der Lizenzbedingungen von Blizzard und der Rechtslage hier in Deutschland  kann man einfach nicht 100% sagen ob die Emulation legal oder illegal ist.  Wobei ich  denke das Blizzard in den Datenbanken bestimmt irgend ein Grund zur Klage findet.
Die Entwickler der Emulatoren wissen wohl schon warum sie die von anderen erstellen lassen.


----------



## GreatJ (23. Oktober 2007)

illegal hin oder her, World of Warcraft zählt zu den besten und beliebtesten spielen überhaupt.
denk mal nach was blizzard dir schon alles geboten hat, WC 1 2 3 , WoW, StarCraft 1+2, Diablo etc etc etc
das ehrgefühl sollte es einem doch schon verbieten auch nur daran zu denken auf einem privat server zu spielen.


----------



## Windkrieg (23. Oktober 2007)

Das Betreiben ist illegal.
Sogenannte Privat Server brauchen mehrere Dinge, um zu funktionieren:
Erstens der Emulator, es gibt verschiedene Entwicklerteams, die genau dieses freie und legale Stück Software stellen, inklusive vollkommen leerer Datenbank und fehlendem Content. Das entwickeln von Serveremulatoren an sich ist völlig legal, dagegen kann Blizz nicht vorgehen, da sie weder copyrightgeschütztes Material anbieten noch direkt irgendwelchen finanziellen Schaden anrichten.
Nur was bringt einem ein Serveremulator ohne Datenbank? Richtig, gar nichts. 
Jetzt kommt eben der Punkt wos illegal wird, Reverse Engineering hin oder her, der Content (seis Quests, Namen, Figuren etc.) ist copyrightgeschützt und ohne den funktioniert ein WoW Server nunmal nicht. Zudem braucht ein WoWServer noch Cachefiles vom Spiel an sich, um tadellos zu funktionieren, das berechtigt Blizzard eben privatrechtliche Klagen (meist) gegen Serverbetreiber zu erheben, auch in Deutschland.
Für Spieler auf solchen Servern ist das eben eine Grauzone, rein von Deutschem Recht gesehen tut ihr nichts illegales und das verändern des Clients verstößt nicht gegen Urheberrecht oder andere Gesetze, eigentlich eben nur gegen den Willen von Blizzard und inwiefern die in Deutschland ihre Anliegen rechtlich durchsetzen können ist sehr fraglich.


Und nochmals: Die Emulatoren an sich verwenden keinen einzigen Fetzen an Blizzard Code und bestehen primär eben aus Loginserver, Worldserver und Charserver, welche theoretisch auch für komplett eigene Spiele verwendbar wären, da wird weder geklaut, noch irgendwo bei Blizzard abgeguckt, sowas neu zu schreiben geht viel schneller.


Ich hoffe das Thema ist nun halbwegs umfangreich beantwortet.


----------



## jolt (23. Oktober 2007)

Undeadlord2 schrieb:


> ja die legen das natürlich so aus aber es stimmt schon dass es
> 
> 1. gegen die nutzerbedingungen und
> 
> ...


So, hatte jetzt keine Lust die Seiten ganz durch zu lesen....
Nutzerbedingungen hin oder her, zum teil gelten die hier in Deutschland garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt hier einfach keine gesetzte für Spieleinhalte klauen oder sonst was.

Es gibt 2 arten von Emulatoren, der erste heißt Ascent, der ist illegal (laut blizz), der ändert was an der Datenbank (sprich er ändert was an mops, npc's, die Welt usw.)
dann gibt es noch Mangos, die ist nicht illegal, die läst alles so wie es ist (klar kann man mit der auch die wow Welt verändern)
aber da es mit Mangos nunmal schwer ist über die 300 player Anzahl zu kommen (jaja, recht instabil das ding), juckt es blizz echt die Bohne....ich habe mal gelesen das blizz es sogar für eine gute Werbung hält, da die spieler eh nach 2 tagen keine lust mehr auf pserver haben und wieder normal zocken (die schöne sucht wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Hier mal ein zitat von recht.de:



> Eine Nachahmung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werkes ist nicht durch das Urheberrecht regelt. Dazu ist vielmehr die Patentgesetzgebung zu berücksichtigen. Wir hier in der Europäischen Union sind in der komfortablen Situation, dass keine Patente auf "Computerimplementierte Erfindungen" bestehen. Eine jedwege Nachahmung jeglicher Software ist somit gestattet.



Da ich kein Jurist bin, übernehme ich keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit dieser Beiträge. Originalthread: http://www.recht.de/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=105135 ^^

also nochmal in Kurzform:
Mangos  -> legal 
scripts+datenbank -> illegal
Antrix is allgemein Illegal...

/EDIT 
hab noch das hier:

Ob es jetzt eine unerlaubte veränderung ist die Realmlist zu verändern liegt alleine bei Blizzard, da würde ich nicht ja oder nein sagen das können die so auslegen wie es ihnen passt.

Der Serverbetreiber selbst bricht aufjedenfall kein gesetz da er wie schon gesagt keine original datein der Blizzard server benutz.

Der benutzer dieser Server ist aber fast immer drannzukriegen und zwar wenn er seinen Clienten aus dem Internet gezogen hat denn wärend der Installation muss er die AGB akzeptieren die einem nur die benutzung von Orignal WoW Servern gestattet.
Anders mal wieder wenn man WoW im Laden gekauft hat, da die AGB erst nach dem kauf des Produktes einzusehen war ist sie nicht Rechtskräftig, tjoa natürlich bleibt einem ja die rückgabe des spiels wenn einem was nicht passt.. aber schonmal versucht ein Spiel zurück zu geben mit der begründung mir gefällt die AGB nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es ist Falsch zu behaupten es ist legal genau so wie es falsch ist zu behaupten das es illegal sei, die rechtslage ist nicht eindeutig geklärt deswegen lohnt sich auch das klagen gegen diese Server nicht da es unötige kosten mit sich bringt.


----------



## heralin (23. Oktober 2007)

freeshards sind einfach super zum anfixen, es ist super verlockend WoW umsonst spielen zu dürfen. das kult spiel überhaupt einfach so daddeln das muss man doch gleich mal probieren! mir ist aufgefallen das ca 80% der leute mit dennen ich damals auf WoW freeshards gedaddelt habe nun auf den offis sind.
sie waren einfach sofort hin und weg und ihnen gingen die bugs auf die *piep* ausserdem musste ich festellen das es keine freeshards gibt die nicht mindestens 5 mal pro tag absemmeln (oder ich hatte einfach nur pech). 

dazu kommt noch schwer wiegend das raid instanzen immer überlaufen sind weil sie nicht gespiegelt werden, und das dicke raid gegner nix anderes sind als grosse viecher mit viel HP und viel dmg... jeder der mal WoW testen will (länger als 10 tage) dem kann ich freeshards sehr ans herz legen wer aber intensiv daddeln will sollte sich nen offi suchen. und ganz wichtig! niemand nennt diese server privat oder piraten server :> mit solchen begriffen lacht man euch auf freeshards nur aus :>>>

PS: es gibt aber viele andere spiele mit seeehr guten freeshards DAoC oder UO zb ;>


----------



## Galdera (23. Oktober 2007)

nur mal am rande erwähnt.

nur weil ihr nurnoch wow spielt und nix anderes mehr kennt ist blizzard nicht gott oder könig.
sie können in ihre benutzerbedingungen sonstwas aufnehmen, sie müssen sich trotzdem dem öffentlichem rechtesystem unterwerfen.
daher ist es fakt dass man hier nicht pauschal sagen kann dass es illegal ist (auch dass es legal ist).
auch wenn ihr noch 100000 mal schreibt 'das ist illegal' 'das ist legal', es gewinnt nicht der 'erste' oder welcher satz am häufigsten vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im übrigen ist die itemdatenbank benutzen NICHT illegal, weil du sie offen im game per mod abfragen kannst.
sonst wäre die blasc-datenbank ja auch nicht erlaubt und buffed würde angezeigt werden ^^


----------



## Melrakal (23. Oktober 2007)

buffed musste sich das erlauben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrantelBart (23. Oktober 2007)

Die Server sind LEGAL das es Emulatoren sind und diese in Deutschland erlaubt sind !

-Es ist Legal

- Nur man kann damit nich das Legale Blizz wow ersetzen da das viel mehr spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (23. Oktober 2007)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Die Server sind LEGAL das es Emulatoren sind und diese in Deutschland erlaubt sind !
> 
> -Es ist Legal
> 
> ...



Schön wenn man sich Rechtslagen so hinschiebt wie man sie gerne hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar kannst du in Deutschland etwas emulieren ohne dass es illegal ist, ABER: Du darfst dafür keinen Code vom Original benutzen (ergo weder Server NOCH CLIENT!!!) und auch ein reverse engineering oder ähnliche Techniken sind nicht erlaubt.

Im Endeffekt darfst du theoretisch mit eigenen Mitteln WoW nachprogrammieren und dann auch verteilen/spielen. Da dies aber mit den EMus nicht passiert sind sie illegal. Urheberrecht und Nutzungsbedingungen, diese beiden Stichwörter entkräften absolut alles was der Rest hier schreibt.

Und: Nur weil Blizz im MOMENT vielleicht nichts oder nicht viel gegen die betriebenen P-Server tut, heißt es nicht gleich, dass es diese legal macht. Sie werden derzeit gedultet, ähnlich wie damals bei Ultima Online, aber legal sind sie auch nach deutschem Recht nicht!

Wenn ihr auf diesen Servern spielt setzt ihr euch der WIllkür von Blizzard aus. Derzeit dürfte euch nichts passieren, allerdings könnte Blizz seine Meinung täglich ändern und die ersten Abmahnungen flattern ins Haus.

Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass es die Ersparnix von 13&#8364; im Monat wert ist, dieses SPiel verdient jeden Cent, denn sonst würdet ihr das nicht so intensiv spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr trotzdem auf pservern spielen wollt, absolut ok, aber zieht keine unbedarften Spieler mit hinein indem ihr ihnen vorgaukelt sie wären rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite, das ist mit Abstand der größte und gefährlichste Unsinn den ich bisher hier in diesen Foren gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long,

Daniel


----------



## Maligtus (23. Oktober 2007)

warum fragt man soetwas nicht im forum von p-server betreiber!
also ich glaube keiner von uns kann ihm keine richtige antwort geben. 

1. Deshalb bitte ich darum diesen Forenbeitrag zu schließen!
2. Bitte ich die Forenbetreiber darum, in Zukunft solche beiträge direkt zu schließen!

Br. Maligtus


----------



## chaoskarl87 (23. Oktober 2007)

Es ist Illegal das ist fakt die leute die auf dem server spieln ist legal das erstellen des Servers ist illegal ihr betreibt damit software die eigentum von blizzard ist und bleibt deswegen darf man gar keinen erstellen.

oda wie würde es dir gefallen wenn du dein eigenes spiel entwickelst du hast 9 millionen kunden und dann kommt nen dahergelaufener und klaut deine software und damit deine kohle


----------



## Gregorius (23. Oktober 2007)

Maligtus schrieb:


> warum fragt man soetwas nicht im forum von p-server betreiber!
> also ich glaube keiner von uns kann ihm keine richtige antwort geben.
> 
> 1. Deshalb bitte ich darum diesen Forenbeitrag zu schließen!
> ...



Einfache Antwort: Weil dir pserver-Betreiber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht im Forum schriftlich bestätigen werden dass sie illegal und kriminell handeln, das siehst du doch schon an den obigen Posts wo irgendwer schrieb ein pserver-Betreiber habe ihm gesagt es sei völlig legal!

Das ist als würde ich den Bankräuber fragen ob es illegal ist eine Bank auszurauben...


----------



## Bodog (23. Oktober 2007)

Also kann mir einer jetzt die Warheit sagen ?

1.Ist es illegal oder legal bitte mit link wo ihr das her habt 

2. Was passiert wenn man es tut ?

3. hoffe es kommen ned wieder antworten ja nein ja nein ja nein ....... 

Bitte antworten die auch stimmen !!!!

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Revan69 (23. Oktober 2007)

nun blizzard sieht es sicherlich nicht gerne und würde es eventuell sogar rechtlich verfolgen dennoch sind meines wissens nach die betreiber solcher server nicht verpflichtet deine ip herauszugeben und somit wäre es schwer dich zu "schnappen", persöhnlich würde ich dir abraten dort zu spielen da die normalen wow server doch um einiges besser laufen als private.


----------



## Vidarskijaldi (23. Oktober 2007)

Bodog schrieb:


> Also kann mir einer jetzt die Warheit sagen ?
> 
> 1.Ist es illegal oder legal bitte mit link wo ihr das her habt




vom prinzip her illegal :: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

_B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren._



Bodog schrieb:


> 2. Was passiert wenn man es tut ?



nichts, warum? - weil das nutzungs-, lizenz- und sonstige recht was z.b. in amerika greifen würde in deutschland nicht greift, das ist ähnlich den alten microsoft lizenzbestimmungen und in deutschland ist es eigentlich mehr als bedenklich was blizz z.b. auf unseren rechnern im speicher treibt und auch wenn man einem sitten- oder rechtswidrigem vertrag zustimmt, bleibt und ist er null und nichtig - summa summarum bleibt zu sagen, blizzard duldet das ganze einfach, weil es blizzard dulden "muss", weil die herren juristen sich in diesen sachen nicht einig sind und jeder sich davor streubt einen prozess anzustrengen der könnte ja nach hinten losgehen ... 


grüße


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine Antworten in *fett*.



Bodog schrieb:


> Also kann mir einer jetzt die Warheit sagen ?
> 
> 1.Ist es illegal oder legal bitte mit link wo ihr das her habt
> *Es ist illegal. Nichts ist mit Link, das ist nun einmal so. Denk' doch mal nach: Würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand etwas, das dir gehört und wo du dein Geld mit verdienst kostenlos an andere verteilt?*
> ...


----------



## Vidarskijaldi (23. Oktober 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Es ist illegal. Nichts ist mit Link, das ist nun einmal so.



aha und wenn du sagst die welt ist eine scheibe dann ist das auch so? *lachmichschlapp*



-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Denk' doch mal nach: Würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand etwas, das dir gehört und wo du dein Geld mit verdienst kostenlos an andere verteilt?



es gibt urheberechte, lizenzrechte, wiedervertwertungsrecht und weiss der geier noch alles die soetwas klar regeln sollten - aber nicht tun ...


----------



## x3n0n (23. Oktober 2007)

(editiert by me^^)


----------



## Szunzu (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds faszinierend wieviele Leute hier die AGB's akzeptiert und sie nicht gelesen haben....WOW ist ein Trademark von Blizzard und somit ist es schon illegal ein Warcraft Logo zu kopieren und es irgendwo ohne Zustimmung von Blizzard zu verwenden......Also wenn ich nen pserver ausetzte und auch nur ein Trademark verwende von Blizzard verstösst das gegen geltendes Recht und ist somit strafbar. Da gibts eher wenig zu diskutieren.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Faszinierne dist da nicht mehr viel.
Das ding hier geht jetzt über 6 Seiten. Die einen Zitieren AGBs und Gesetze, die andren halten irgend nen Mist dagegen.
Wenn ihr Genau wissen wollt was Pasiert wenn ihr auf einem P-Server spielt oder einen betreibt, hätte ich nen Vorschlag. Auf der BlizzHP gibts nen Link zu den Gamemastern oder im Spiel ein Ticket. Schreibt den Netten GMs doch einfach mal das ihr auf so einem Server spielt oder auch einen Betreibt, aber bitte dann mit allen Daten die eurer ACCs den der Server und natürlich auch gleich eure Adressen. Wenn ihr ja alle so richtig liegt wird Blizz euch gerne dazu beglückwünschen das ihr soooo schlaue Jungs seit und euch ein paar € spart.


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2007)

Für die, die jetzt darauf gekommen sind, dass die emulatoren nicht illegal sind. 
Antrix, Mangos... beide NICHT  illegal.
jaaaa. Doch jetzt denken wir mal richtig nach... ja, was braucht man noch neben den emulatoren für nen Privaten server? Nochmal jaaaa. Das spiel. Denn nur mit den emulator kannst du nichts machen.
okey, nur blizz darf das spiel hosten. Dazu gehört das insterlierte WoW. 
Ohne WoW kann man auch nicht hosten. Der emulator macht da nichts.

Es ist illegal. Es gab schon viele prozesse deswegen, auch mit Geldstrafen. Blizzard hat immer gewonnen. 
Doch: Wollt ihr hosten? Nein. Ihr macht nichts, was sehr illegal ist. Spielt auf einen P-server und hostet nicht. 
Blizzard hat noch keinen einzigen Spieler der auf einen P-server gespielt hat, angezeigt.
Warum? Er muss nur sagen. 
Gegenklage. Wenn blizzard NUR ihm anzeigt. Dann wäre das gegen das gesetz. Blizzard muss also alle Spieler auf einen P-server anzeigen, die sie sehen. Weil das so leicht ist, können sie nicht sagen wir haben nur dich erwischt. 
Wenn blizzard gegen über 30.000 leute einen gerichtsprozess macht dann sind sie
1stens: Pleite
2tens: Schon tot bis alle vorbei sind
3tens Genervt. Weil auch wichtige leute von blizz dort sein müssen. 
Eine Gerichtsverhandlung, wenn sich die leute rausreden 4 stunden. = 120.000 Gerichtsstunden. = 5000 tage = ca 161 Monate = Über 13 Jahre. ( wenn sie ununterbrochen verhandeln würden.) 

Sowas wäre unmöglich. 

Also aus. Sie werden spieler nie anzeigen.

Ergo: Spielt. Hostet nicht


----------



## Tankstelle (23. Oktober 2007)

So, jez geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

In Deutschland ist das Hosten von einem Privaten Server, soweit erlaubt, denn (da stand iwas im Gesetzt). Auf jeden Fall gibt es Unterschiede zwischen dem französischen und dem Deutschen Gesetz, die Das Hosten eines Deutschen IN Deutschland erlauben, solange er kein Geld damit macht.
Wird man nun aber angezeigt, und der Prozess wird in Frankreich ausgeführt, so hat man verkackt...

Es gibt da was im deutschen Gesetzbuch, von wegen mit emulatoren, aber ich kenne das nunmal auch nicht auswendig, 

Greetz
Tankstelle


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2007)

Deutschland, frankreich, österreich, china? Was hat das damit zu tun? 
Zb. http://www.myspace.com/
Haben Nutzbestimmungen für Amerika und ja. Auch in wenn man sich in Österreich/deutschland dort anmeldet. Muss man die Amerikanischen Gesetze auf dieser Seite einhalten.

WoW ist das gleiche. Die gesetze kommen aus amerika. Da dies ein MMO ist und im I-net gespielt wird. Gelten die nutzbestimmgen zusammen mit dem amerikanischen gesetz. Daraus folgt. Die aussage das, dass hosten illegal ist. Ist wahr.

Wenn hier jemand dagegen verstößt und blizz ihm anzeigt. Muss er auch nach amerika zum prozess

( Zentrale in Frankreich. Spiel aus amerika )

Die, die mit nicht illegal antworten wollen ja nur auf einen spielen. Könnt ihr eh. Nur hosten illegal


----------



## Tankstelle (23. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Deutschland, frankreich, österreich, china? Was hat das damit zu tun?
> Das es in Deutschland rechtlich (soweit ich weiss)erlaubt ist.
> ( Zentrale in Frankreich. Spiel aus amerika )
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

ja, kann mich da dalmus nur anschliessen - blizzard verbietet es und "würde" strafen, wenn sie davon wind bekommen...sprich: blizzard verbietet es!

illegal ist, mit drogen zu dealen, zu morden etc...sprich dann, wenn es eine gesetzesgrundlage gibt!

die gibts aber nicht, blizzard ist nicht das gesetzt - sie ist ne firma, die nutzungsbedingungen festsetzt...mehr nicht...

der staat würde erst in aktion treten, wenn man es gewerbsmässig betreiben würde, damit viel kohle verdient und jetzt das wichtigste: blizzard anklagt!

wo kein kläger, da kein richter, darum ist das wort "illegal" aber sowas von falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Ist auch falschö
Klagen muss Blizz in Deutschland wei hier wurde gegen das Recht von Blizz verstosen, inwieweit Hier baer nach _Amerkianischem Recht gesprochen wird soll doch besser einer der Jurastudies beantworten.
Warum ist das für euch nur so schwer zu kapieren wenn doch hier Leute die Ahnung haben Kopieren und Zitieren, und damit doch nen Beweis liefern das es Illegal ist, muss das doch wohl reichen. Und immernoch gilt der Spruch wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter. Freut euch solange Blizz niemanden von euch Anzeigt, und hört auf was zu rechtvertigen was ihr zwar wisst das es falsch ist aber es wohl nicht wahr haben wollt. Die betreiber solcher Server wissen warum sie Anonüm bleiben wollen. Wenn das alles so Rechtens währe bräuchten sie das auch nicht.

OK Kujon war schneller


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

naja, hab grösstenteils ja auch nur wiederholt, was zig vor mir schon geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenns ned in die köpfe will, was soll man machen^^

ironie on: es ist übrigens "illegal" dem bauer die äpfel vom baum zu klauen, darum werden die obstbäume auch durch die polizei und bundeswehr 24/7 bewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer äpfel isst, isch schon mal sehr sehr verdächtig, da wird dann bald mal das telefon abgehört oder man wird ebenfalls beschattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ironie off


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2007)

Nur weil du in deutschland spielst. Heist das nicht, dass du dich im i-net nur an dein gesetz halten musst.
Jaja. Die Zentrale ist in Frankreich. Doch das spiel wurde in Amerika rausgebracht, dort verkauft usw. 
Dort war auch die hauptzentrale. Sind aber dann umgezogen. 

Also amerikanisches Gesetz. Also Illegal. 

Blizzard hat schon viele server angeklagt. 
Alles erfolgreich.

Doch ihr seid spieler. Solanger ihr nicht hostet. Solange kann blizz nichts gegen euch machen

Und das mit dem, nur illegal wenn man geld dafür verlangt. Falsch.
Geh eine bank im i-net hacken. Sag danach nur klage wegen hack. Du benutzt nämlich die 50 millionen auf deinen konto nicht. 
Mal schaun was die dann sagen


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> naja, hab grösstenteils ja auch nur wiederholt, was zig vor mir schon geschrieben haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und vergiss ja nicht die I-net überwachung und das WoW ja ein Gewaltspiel ist und wir uns damit zu einer Terroristigen vereinigung machen. Also Osama ich schick dir gleich mal meine Gehaltsvorstellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Nur weil du in deutschland spielst. Heist das nicht, dass du dich im i-net nur an dein gesetz halten musst.
> Jaja. Die Zentrale ist in Frankreich. Doch das spiel wurde in Amerika rausgebracht, dort verkauft usw.
> Dort war auch die hauptzentrale. Sind aber dann umgezogen.
> 
> ...



sry, aber der vergleich hinkt - das ist einerseits ein eingriff in das netzwerk der bank-->bank muss klagen, und den entstandenen schaden nachweisen sonst passiert nix...die 50 mio. auf dem konto ist schlicht und einfach diebstahl, was im strafgesetzbuch geregelt ist und folglich auch als schadenersatz-summe angegeben würde...

es gibt ja noch immer die chaos-hacker, korrigiert mich, wenn der name falsch ist - die haben genau das gemacht und es ist nix, aber genau gar nix passiert: die hackten sich in eine bank, haben mehrere 100'000 transferiert und am nächsten tag ein e-mail geschrieben: "leute, ihr wurdet soeben gehäckt, euch fehlen einige 100k - das geld liegt dort, ihr habt ein loch in eurem system, ich würd das beheben...

klar, da guckst du zuerst mal doof, aber schaden ist keiner entstanden, folglich klagt auch niemand (wäre viel zu teuer für ein zivilprozess, wo doch nicht mal ein schaden (schaden=vermögenseinbusse) entstanden ist...


----------



## Davidor (23. Oktober 2007)

So,nochmal zur Klärung des Problems:

Zitat eines Blueposts im WoW-Europe Forum:

 Hallo Behelze,

die Antwort findest du in unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html):

    Q u o t e:

    B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren.




Gruß,
Khandgrim
CS Forum Representative - DE

"Blau auf der Arbeit"

Frage geklärt?


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2007)

Schlechtes Beispiel. Ja.
War auch kein klugscheißen. War nur ein, wäre es so. 
Ist aber nicht so. 

Für was schreiben wir dsas alles aber eigendlich? 
Die, die sagen es ist illegal bleiben dabei.
DIe, die sagen es ist nicht illegal bleiben dabei.
Unsinnig, unsinnig. 

Das, mit dem Bauern und die Äpfel.
Hätte der bauer das geld. Wären die äpfel teuer, würde er sie überwachen lassen

BLizz hat das geld und p-server kosten ihnen viel geld. Denken sie jedenfalls.
P-server sind die beste werbung für WoW. Weil die meisten danach wieder zu blizz gehn


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> BLizz hat das geld und p-server kosten ihnen viel geld. Denken sie jedenfalls.
> P-server sind die beste werbung für WoW. Weil die meisten danach wieder zu blizz gehn


Gegenargument alle die P-Server spielen Zahlen an Blizz 0€ = nichts/nada.... 
Also nehmen die Server Blizz Geld bzw. verliert Blizz dadurch Geld, egal ob dies Spieler weider zurück kommen, oder mit WoW anfangen. 
Was auch wiederum ein finanzielle Schädigung währe, was zu einem Betrag oben passen würde, auch wenn sich niemand bereichert schädigt man jemand.


----------



## Tankstelle (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mir bei Blizzard auch mal so meine Gedanken machen, warum die leute auf P-server zocken, wenn sie auch auf Blizzservern zocken könnten... Vllt, weil WoW für die meisten Leute mit 12,99€ im Monat einfach zu teuer ist. Darüber sollte sich Blizzard mal Gedanken machen, vllt nehmen sie auf lang oder kurz tatsächlich mehr ein, wenn sie das spiel günstiger machen, denn dann, wenn das spiel nor 8€ im monat z.b. kosten würde, wären sicherlich viel mehr spieler bereit, den Preis zu zahlen!
Und die P-Server sind wirklich eine gute werbung, so nach dem motto, willst du den vollen Spielinhalt (fast) Bugfrei erleben, so gehe auf den Blizz-Server

Meine Meinung dazu, ich weiss, es geb hier schon viele Threads dazu

Greetz, 
TANKSTELLE


----------



## Fauzi (23. Oktober 2007)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei Blizzard auch mal so meine Gedanken machen, warum die leute auf P-server zocken, wenn sie auch auf Blizzservern zocken könnten... Vllt, weil WoW für die meisten Leute mit 12,99€ im Monat einfach zu teuer ist. Darüber sollte sich Blizzard mal Gedanken machen, vllt nehmen sie auf lang oder kurz tatsächlich mehr ein, wenn sie das spiel günstiger machen, denn dann, wenn das spiel nor 8€ im monat z.b. kosten würde, wären sicherlich viel mehr spieler bereit, den Preis zu zahlen!
> Und die P-Server sind wirklich eine gute werbung, so nach dem motto, willst du den vollen Spielinhalt (fast) Bugfrei erleben, so gehe auf den Blizz-Server
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu, ich weiss, es geb hier schon viele Threads dazu
> ...




rofl was hast du den für vorstellungen? 
Fakt ist, solange Blizzard genug Geld einnimmt (was die tun ^^), werden die nichts am Preis verändern. Denen ist doch Wurst ob jetzt ein par Möchtegern1337crackerhacker einen eigenen Server hosten oder nicht. Die wissen genau das dies nicht lange halten wird und viele wieder zu den StandartRealms wechseln..
Mich würde es auch ma wunder nehmen wies ist wenn man imba Eq hat, aber das werd ich auch auf nem normalen Server genugfrüh erfahren ^^


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Was? jetzt soll Blizz mit Preis runter gehn?
Ihr habt Vorstellungen tz. die rund 13€ sind doch was MMOs angeht noch recht human, und wie Fauzi schaon schreibt, warum soll Blizz das tun so lange wir alle die Summe zahlen und es auch weiter tun?
Es gibt doch genügend kostenlose legale MMOs warum spielen diejenigendie die 12,99€ nicht zahlen wollen da? 
Die Antwort ist eigentlich auch einfach. Die sind nicht von Blizz, Sony oder Square Enix...Image ist halt alles auch wenns geklaut oder gefälscht ist.


----------



## horner (23. Oktober 2007)

Eure Sorgen möcht ich haben ... und die Zeit für so viel sinnloses Gebrabbel über Privatserver, auf denen WoW läuft. Und jeder Schlaumeier, der glaubt, er habe die Weisheit mit dem Löffel geschlurft, gibt sein Senf dazu! Interresant is es eh nur für die Kiddys, denen Mama/Papa den Account nimmer bezahlten, oder so und so keinen haben! 
Jeder ernsthaft begeisterte WoW-Fan spielt auf den offiziellen Servern, weil da auch der Support da ist und auch spielbar ist! Und mal ehrlich: 13 Euro für 1 monat zocken ist nicht maö teuer. ich werde auch immer dedizzt von leuten, dei davon keine Ahnung haben, aber dazu eine Meinung! Aber wenn einer seine Kohle versauft jedes monat, und dann die frau und/oder Kinder zu hause misshandelt, das ist OK, oder was? Hab ich alles schon erlebt und ist so!
ES gibt viele Spieler, die es übertreiben, habe ich anfangs auch getan die ersten Monate, ab BC wieder mehr, aber ich zahle so und so halbjährlich und damit pasta! 
Und zum Copyright: WoW und was auch immer dazugehört, ist und bleibt geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard, mit dem Kauf des Spiels erhaltet ihr nur das Recht, es zu benutzen, aber nicht zu zweckentfremden, also sind Private Server Illegal und nicht erlaubt! 
Normalerweise gehört jedem, der auch nur einen Gedanken an einen privaten Server verschwendet, und das in irgenteiner Art nur erwähnt, wo auch immer, der Account gesperrt! Blizzard müßte das expliziet in Foren herausfiltern, weil so wie hier, viele Signaturen ihrer Charaktere oder Links zum Arsenal posten! Da sieht man, Charakter plus Server, bäm gesperrt!


----------



## Salahaldin (23. Oktober 2007)

Also will nur noch mal was hunzufügen ! Ws stimmt NICHT das alle P-Server keine Phasen(bei den bossen ) haben (weis ich von nem Freund) und hab das mal gesehen ! Bwl zum beispiel ist 100 pro auf gebau wie auf Blizz und auch die Bosse spellen usw. auf Dem Server kann man sich NICHT einfach t6 erkaufen und ep rate ist Blizz-LIKE (da es ja nicht blizz ist ).

Es wird jetzt hier niemand sagen können ob es Legal oder illegal ist aber ich finde Blizzard sollte mal jetzt dazu ein Klares Statement ablegen oder sie WOLLEN die P- server weils einfach eine Riesen werbung ist 


!
ps90% der Talente funzen auch meint er).


----------



## Davidor (23. Oktober 2007)

Salahaldin schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt hier niemand sagen können ob es Legal oder illegal ist aber ich finde Blizzard sollte mal jetzt dazu ein Klares Statement ablegen



siehe meinen Beitrag nen bissl höher


----------



## Bother (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr auf dieses ganze hin und her.
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das keiner hier auch nur ansatzweise den genauen Durchblick hat welche Bestimmungen von Blizzard den nun in Deutschland tatsächlich Greifen. 
Und obwohl hier wohl alle fachlich total inkompetent sind, mich mit eingeschlossen, kommt immer wieder einer und   schreibt ILLEGAL oder LEGAL, ohne dies auch nur ansatzweise wirklich Begründen zu können.
Keine von uns kann sagen was an so einem Server nun wirklich Erlaubt ist und was nicht. 
Wer das genau wissen will soll sich einen Anwalt suchen der das ganze mal genau unter die Lupe nimmt.

Fakt ist wen Blizzard die Server schlissen wollte dann könnten die das auch. Die haben genug Geld für lange Prozesse und würden schon irgendwas auf den Servern finden, was sie vor Gericht gegen die Betreiber verwenden könnten

Wer angst hat, ihm könnte was passieren wen er nur auf einem Privaten Server Spielt, der sollte es einfach lassen. 
Auch kann man Private Server und Blizzard nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Die Emulatoren versuchen nur das Spiel zu emulieren aber sind keine Kopie von dem Gesamten Blizzard Apparat.
Wer ein gutes Spiel will sollte 13€ im Monat zahlen und zu Blizzard gehen. Wer kein Geld hat oder es nicht zahlen will muss halt auf Privaten Servern spielen oder auf WoW verzichten.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2007)

Bother schrieb:


> [siehe oben]



Ganz davon abgesehen - machen wir hier jegliche Werbung für Privat-Server etc. zu bzw. löschen die entsprechenden Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Oktober 2007)

Bother schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr auf dieses ganze hin und her.
> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das keiner hier auch nur ansatzweise den genauen Durchblick hat welche Bestimmungen von Blizzard den nun in Deutschland tatsächlich Greifen.



EINSPRUCH!!!

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/termsofuse.shtml



> "B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren! Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, die Emulation von Protokollen, Tunneling, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren."



Können wir das Sticky machen? Dann muss nicht jeder gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen, wenn er die gleiche Frage hat. -.-

*edit:* Ok, wurde bereits geschrieben... *hust* ^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. Oktober 2007)

Hey, ich hab auch noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betrifft zwar keine WoW-Emu-Software, aber immerhin Blizzard und Emu-Software:



> Blizzard gewinnt Prozess um Online-Game
> 11. Oktober 2004 - 07:36 Uhr
> 
> Kansas City - Der Spiele-Hersteller Blizzard, ein Geschäftszweig der Mediengruppe Vivendi Universal, hat Berichten des Branchendienstes Cnet zufolge einen nur wenig beachteten Prozess um Copyright-Verletzungen gewonnen. So entschied ein Bundesrichter zu Gunsten des Unternehmens. Er gestattete diesem, auch künftig Server zu blocken, die zum Betreiben von Online-Games verwendet werden, die auf die Produkte des Unternehmens basieren.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.net-tribune.de/article/111004-02.php
siehe ebenfalls: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtm...&T=blizzard


----------



## Bother (23. Oktober 2007)

> Ganz davon abgesehen - machen wir hier jegliche Werbung für Privat-Server etc. zu bzw. löschen die entsprechenden Beiträge.


Warum Zitat von mir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich betreibe keinen Server noch hab ich dies vor und werben will ich schon garnicht.



> EINSPRUCH!!!
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/termsofuse.shtml


Schreiben kann man viel. Frage ist ob das alles mit Deutschem recht zu vereinbaren ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (23. Oktober 2007)

Hat doch keinen sinn hier. Sticky und closed. 
Dann können es alle anschaun. Aber die frage wird wohl nie i-wer beantworten können.
Bleibt ein mythos....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube kaum dass Blizz geld ausgibt um irgendwelche privaten server zu blocken -.-

Sie finden immer einen Weg, einen neuen zu erstellen.

Aber auf Privaten Servern ist es langweilig...

Es gibt einige wenige gute server aber da müssen viele leiute drauf sein, bugFREI sein oder max soviele bugs wie bei blizz 

Findet mal so nen server


----------



## drunker (24. Oktober 2007)

nun mal was von einem der ahnung hat (zumindest teilweise):

illegal ist es nicht. denn es gibt in D kein gesetz wo steht, dass das verboten ist und eine strafe verhängt wird (geldstrafe, gefängnis, o.ä.).

ABER: ihr habt n mit blizzard n vertrag geschlossen. zu diesem vertrag gehören auch die AGB. wenn ihr euch nicht an die AGB und die in dem vertrag geschlossenen vereinbarungen haltet, hat blizzard das recht euch die zugesagte leistung zu verweigern und ggf. schadensersatz zu verlangen oder ne vertragsstrafe aufzubrummen.

diese "strafen" müssen aber im zweifelsfall vor einem französischem zivilgericht durchgeboxt werden und ahnung von französischem zivilrecht hat wohl keiner hier. vor diesem gericht würde dann auch geklärt werden inwieweit die AGB rechtmässig sind (nicht jede AGB ist es).

soviel dazu. nicht illegal! nur zivilrechtlich verfolgbar.

gruss
drunker


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

drunker schrieb:


> nun mal was von einem der *ahnung hat* (zumindest teilweise):



Gestatte das ich lache! NIAHRHAHRHAHRHAR



drunker schrieb:


> illegal ist es nicht. denn es gibt in D *kein gesetz* wo steht, dass das verboten ist und eine strafe verhängt wird (geldstrafe, gefängnis, o.ä.).



Und nun der Grund für meine Heiterkeit

_§ 202a Ausspähen von Daten
§ 263a Computerbetrug
§ 303a Datenveränderung
§ 106 Unerlaubte Verwertung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke_

Alles deutsche Gesetze....guess what!



drunker schrieb:


> [...]
> soviel dazu. nicht illegal! nur zivilrechtlich verfolgbar.
> 
> gruss
> drunker



*kicher*


----------



## Davidor (24. Oktober 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> So,nochmal zur Klärung des Problems:
> 
> Zitat eines Blueposts im WoW-Europe Forum:
> 
> ...



Zitiere ich mich mal selber . Einfach mal lesen und ihr habt die Antwort!
Es ist _*VERBOTEN*_ (Ich benutze absichtlich nicht das Wort Illegal,da dieses nicht zutrifft)


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht habe ich diese elementare Klärung verpasst, aber warum soll ein gesetzewidriges Handeln nicht *illegal* sein?

Ich darf mal eben Wiki bemühen:
_Legalität (lat. lex, legis, legalitas: Gesetz): Gesetzmäßigkeit; Bindung der Staatsbürger und der Staatsgewalt an geltendes Recht._

Illegalität und somit das Adjektiv "illegal" beschreibt also sehr treffend den Status von Privat-Servern.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> § 202a Ausspähen von Daten


Findet in dem Fall keine Anwendung, da die aufgezeichnete Netzwerk-Kommunikation die Grundlage der Emulation sein dürfte nicht "gegen unberechtigten Zugang besonders gesichert" ist.


Noxiel schrieb:


> § 263a Computerbetrug


Da wird's extrem schwer den Paragraph gegen die Emu-Software zu wenden. Der Paragraph soll imho eher andere Bereiche abdecken.


Noxiel schrieb:


> § 303a Datenveränderung


Kann man im Fall der Emu-Software ebenfalls nicht anwenden.


Noxiel schrieb:


> § 106 Unerlaubte Verwertung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke


Konnte ich jetzt im StGB nicht finden.
Da beschäftigt sich §106 mit der Nötigung des Bundespräsidenten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich aber irritiert ist, daß das französische Gesetzt hier und da erwähnt wird? Was hat Frankreich damit zu tun, nur weil Blizzard dort das europäische Support-Center hat?

Edit: Ahhh, UrhG §106... gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann auch nicht zur Anwendung kommen, da Blizzards Code nicht Grundlage der Emulation ist.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Also mal ehrlich Leute! Wen wenn nicht Leuten die Betrug vorhaben interessiert dieser Mist hier?


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich Leute! Wen wenn nicht Leuten die Betrug vorhaben interessiert dieser Mist hier?


Mich - und ich habe keinen Betrug vor.


----------



## Fighter_XP (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo? jetzt muss ich wohl wenn ich dieses Forum besuche ein Gesetzes Buch neben meinen PC legen damit ich auch ja die richtigen Gesetze parat habe? also leute macht mal halblang ... ist es wirklich schon nötig Gesetzestexte zu zitieren um eine Sache so breit zu treten das man damit ne straße bedecken kann ... bleibt doch mal auf teppich ... die Sache ist laut den Bestimmung von Blizz untersagt und somit ist es nicht Genehmigt einen Server zu hosten... schluss aus und gut ...


----------



## hansi711 (24. Oktober 2007)

also es ist gibt zwei verschiedene Ansichten.

1. Der Serverbetreiber macht sich net straftbar solange er für seine "Leisung" kein Geld verlangt, sollte er dies tun wird dieser ganz schnell mit dem Finanzamt ärger kriegen und zzg. eine Anzeige von Blizzard Entertaiment Europe kriegen.

2. Ihr als User macht euch straftbar, da ihr die Realmlist verändert wird und dies ist verboten.

Es darf keine Veränderung am Spiel vorgenommen werden.



Mfg

FreeShard


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, wie ein Emulator, dessen grundlegenste Eigenschaft ja die Nachahmung ist, nicht gegen o.a. Gesetze verstößt. Vor allem _§ 263a Computerbetrug_ scheint mir wie für diesen Fall gemacht.

Schließlich sind die Daten in ihrem Ursprung blizzard'sches Eigentum und somit nicht zur Weitergabe, als durch Blizzard Entertainment berechtigte Verkäufer, gedacht. Und darüberhinaus lasse ich "imho" als Begründung in so einem Fall nur von einem studierten Juristen gelten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, wie ein Emulator, dessen grundlegenste Eigenschaft ja die Nachahmung ist, nicht gegen o.a. Gesetze verstößt. Vor allem _§ 263a Computerbetrug_ scheint mir wie für diesen Fall gemacht.
> 
> Schließlich sind die Daten in ihrem Ursprung blizzard'sches Eigentum und somit nicht zur Weitergabe, als durch Blizzard Entertainment berechtigte Verkäufer, gedacht. Und darüberhinaus lasse ich "imho" als Begründung in so einem Fall nur von einem studierten Juristen gelten.
> 
> ...


_*Computerbetrug, § 263a Strafgesetzbuch*
(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, dass er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflusst, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._
Ich sehe da nichts, was man auf die Erstellung einer Emulatoren-Software anwenden könnte, sofern diese nicht auf dem Originalcode von Blizzard beruht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (24. Oktober 2007)

Also Privatserver sind Illegal!
Man kann zwar darauf spielen, wird wahrscheinlich auch nix großes passieren, nur ich rate es dir nicht wenn es einmal so kommt.
Mein Kumbel wurde sozusagen mal aufgeschmissen, dann hat Bliz ihm seinen richtigen Account 4 evaa gebant!
Naja wahrscheinlichkeit das man "erwischt" wird mein ich, ist relativ niedrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Wie soll es so einer Software denn möglich sein, WoW spielbar auf Privatservern zu emulieren ohne nicht zumindest Datenfragmente von Blizzard Originalcode zu verwenden. 
Hier greift meiner Ansicht nach nämlich dann wieder der Urheberschutz, da die verwendeten Models und Inhalte nicht denen von Blizzard ähnlich sein dürften, bzw. die Spielwelt markante und nicht zu verwechselnde Eigenschaften vorweisen müsste, die denen von WoW aber zu 100% unähnlich sind.
Und damit meine ich nicht, dass Illidan plötzlich Klaus heißt und keine Kampfphasen besitzt, das ist nämlich mehr auf die Unfähigkeit des Programmierers zurückzuführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bin ich nicht so in den Verfahrensweisen einer Emulatorsoftware informiert, aber folgendes scheint mir klar:
Der Versuch mittels Software Blizzards WoW nachzuahmen ist verboten, die Herstellung der Software könnte da möglicherweise noch in einer Grauzone sein, aber nur wenn es Zweifel an ihrer Anwendung gibt.


----------



## Gias (24. Oktober 2007)

illegal...scheisegal...

wisst ihr was das tolle am Internet ist?
man hat auch zugriff auf server die in Laendern mit ganz anderer rechtlage stehen....
gewisse spielverderber machen das zwar immer mehr kaputt aber momentan geht da noch was

und btwwegen dem ganzen eula zitieren
der serverbetreiber muss der eula nicht zustimmen um den server zu betreiben und
damit intressiert ihn die eula nicht

anders siehts da mit den spielern aus sie muessen die serverdatei aendern um auf den p-server
zu spielen und machen sich damit strafbar weil sie ja der eula zustimmen muessen um zu zocken
und laut eula das aendern verboten ist und sie sitzen meisst in deutschland wo die anwaelte schon weit
leichter drankommen...


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie soll es so einer Software denn möglich sein, WoW spielbar auf Privatservern zu emulieren ohne nicht zumindest Datenfragmente von Blizzard Originalcode zu verwenden.


Ist bestimmt ne scheiss Arbeit, da beneide ich die Jungs echt nicht drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt/gab wohl auch Emulations-Software, die auf geklautem Code aufgebaut wurde und somit eindeutig illegal ist. Aber es gibt eben auch die Projekte, die komplette Eigenentwicklungen sind. 


Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier greift meiner Ansicht nach nämlich dann wieder der Urheberschutz, da die verwendeten Models und Inhalte nicht denen von Blizzard ähnlich sein dürften, bzw. die Spielwelt markante und nicht zu verwechselnde Eigenschaften vorweisen müsste, die denen von WoW aber zu 100% unähnlich sind.
> Und damit meine ich nicht, dass Illidan plötzlich Klaus heißt und keine Kampfphasen besitzt, das ist nämlich mehr auf die Unfähigkeit des Programmierers zurückzuführen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Models und dergleichen sind ja clientseitig gespeichert und von daher dem Emu egal. Inwiefern nun tatsächlich serverseitig rechtlich bedenkliche Daten vorliegen - kein Plan. Ich hab keinen Emulator bei mir drauf.
Ich hab auch nicht vor mir einen zu installieren, nur um fachlich detaillierter diskutieren zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noxiel schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nicht so in den Verfahrensweisen einer Emulatorsoftware informiert, aber folgendes scheint mir klar:
> Der Versuch mittels Software Blizzards WoW nachzuahmen ist verboten, die Herstellung der Software könnte da möglicherweise noch in einer Grauzone sein, aber nur wenn es Zweifel an ihrer Anwendung gibt.


Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich als Beispiel Wine nehmen, aber das ist ja kein Emulator (wie der Name schon sagt), sondern eine Laufzeitumgebung. Allerdings dient ja beides dem gleichen Zweck. Im Falle von Wine eben den Zweck Windows-Programme unter Linux/Unix laufen zu lassen.
Das Verfahren ist ja auch ähnlich. Während der WoW-Client mit der Emu-Software kommuniziert und gar nicht merkt, daß das gar kein Blizzard-Server ist, greifen die Windows-Programme auf die Windows-API zu und merken bei Wine nicht, daß diese ebenfalls nur "emuliert" wird.
Und da es Wine schon etwas länger gibt und Microsoft anscheinend nicht dagegen vorgeht, scheint auch die Rechtsprechung in den Staaten in Sachen Emulationen unzureichend zu sein.

Edit:



Gias schrieb:


> anders siehts da mit den spielern aus sie muessen die serverdatei aendern um auf den p-server
> zu spielen und machen sich damit strafbar weil sie ja der eula zustimmen muessen um zu zocken
> und laut eula das aendern verboten ist und sie sitzen meisst in deutschland wo die anwaelte schon weit
> leichter drankommen...


Gerade wenn sie in Deutschland sitzen, dürften denjenigen Spielern die Eula ziemlich Schnuppe sein, solange sie den WoW-Clienten im Laden gekauft haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, da ich auch mal viel in diesen "kreisen" unterwegs war und selber einen kleinen server für freunde hatte:

das erstellen eines servers ist nicht illegal, da die emulatoren 100%ig selber geschrieben worden sind

das verändern der realmlist IST illegal, somit machen sich die spieler strafbar und nicht die anbieter


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich bezweifle, dass die meisten der privaten Server von den Leutchen selbst geschrieben wurde. Denn das verlangt doch einiges an Wissen, Fähigkeiten und Engagement, was ich dem Durchschnitt an illegalen Hostern einfach abschreibe. 

Wie schon gesagt, wenn wirklich kein Schnippsel von Blizzards Originalcode verwendet worden sein soll, und die Ähnlichkeit zu WoW so gering ist, dass selbst das Urheberrecht nicht greift, dann sehe ich diese Emulationssoftware auch als legal an. 

Das sind aber wie gesagt Ausnahmen, die wahrscheinlich nicht mal 0.1% aller vorhandenen Server ausmachen.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Kerpal schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was genau willst Du hier eigentlich beweisen?


Du verkennst möglicherweise meine Absichten. 
Wie kommst Du darauf, daß ich irgendetwas beweisen will?
Dies ist nicht der erste Thread zu dem Thema und wird mit Sicherheit auch nicht der letzte sein. Und ich habe in keinem der Theads geäußert, daß ich Privatservern positiv gegenüber stehen würde.


Kerpal schrieb:


> Bitte erstell einfach einen P-Server mit einer deiner "legalen" Emulationen, hoste diesen und lass Spieler darauf connecten und spielen. Hoste Ihn ca. 2-3 Wochen (ein bisschen Zeit für's Blizzard-Team).


Hm, hab ich nicht oben geschrieben, daß ich nicht beabsichtige einen Emulator bei mir laufen zu lassen?
Muß Dir wohl entgangen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem: Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß das hosten eines Privatservers gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt, dann hast Du Dich ja mit Deiner Bitte gerade der Anstiftung zu einer Straftat schuldig gemacht. 


Kerpal schrieb:


> Online-Werbung für Deinen Server würde ich sogar übernehmen, damit auch genügend User connecten.
> Kann Dir sogar ein Webinterface proggen, damit das alles noch besser klappt.


Ui, die Werbung dafür zahlst Du? Im Moment dreht sich die Diskussion der Illegalität ja vorwiegend um die Emulationssoftware. 
Der zweite Punkt ist ja, inwiefern User die auf einem Privatserver spielen gegen (deutsches) Recht verstoßen. Willst Du Dich in dem Fall, daß es so wäre wieder selbst strafbar machen wegen hundertfacher Anstiftung zu einer Straftat? 


Kerpal schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir immer noch so sicher bist, dann schreib mich doch einfach an, wir authentifizieren Deine Daten damit Du auch nicht anonym bleibst und los gehts?


Pfff... ich geb doch keinem den ich nicht schon länger kenne meine privaten Daten. Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Nachher hab ich nen Stalker am Hals. Na vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und nun mal Ernst beiseite: Die Diskussion hier ist nur theoretischer Natur. enausowenig wie von den Moderatoren hier Links zu Privatservern oder Anleitungen dazu geduldet werden, genausosehr halte ich es für fehl am Platz andere anzustiften Privatserver aufzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (24. Oktober 2007)

Also soweit ich weiß, ist das Hosten von WoW-Servern erst illegal, wenn man Geld damit verdient(wurde ganz am Anfang schon mal geschrieben).
Mich würde jetz noch interessieren, ist es illegal, sich einen server zu erstellen, und den nicht öffentlich ins internet stellt, also nur alleine darauf spielt, oder über LAN.

freu mich auf Antworten
Ardor


----------



## Dalmus (24. Oktober 2007)

Kerpal schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das Du Privatserver-Fan bist, ich habe dich lediglich nach Deinem Motiv gefragt krampfhaft zu beweisen, bzw. zu widerlegen, dass das Hosten eines Servers nicht gegen das geltendes Recht verstößt. Einfache Frage, anscheinend schwer für Dich zu beantworten.


Das hast Du mitnichten gefragt. Du hast mir unterstellt, daß ich irgendetwas beweisen will.
Liegt mir fern.
Von daher kann ich natürlich eine Frage nach dem Motiv, warum ich etwas "krampfhaft beweisen" wolle nicht beantworten. 
Ich halte der These "Private Server sind illegal" halt die Gegenthese entgegen, weil ich nicht denke, daß dem so ist. Dafür sind Foren nunmal da: Um zu diskutieren und Meinungen und Argumente auszutauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kerpal schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das Du es nicht beabsichtigst, aber um Deine Theorien entgültig beweisen zu können solltest Du einfach mal handfeste Beweise liefern und nicht nur Gegenargumentieren.


Es scheint noch nicht angekommen zu sein: Ich will nichts beweisen. Muß ich da jetzt zehn Ausrufezeichen dahinter setzen und ein 11elf um der Aussage mehr Gewicht zu verleihen?
Wenn Du so auf Beweise stehst, dann schaff doch mal das dubiose Urteil ran, wegen dem Jade seine Abmahnung bekommen hat (Abmahnungen... ich liebe Abmahnungen... da hat sich die Juristerei was tolles einfallen lassen...).


Kerpal schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir sage, "Raub doch mal eine Bank aus.", werde ich sicherlich nicht wegen Anstiftung zu einer Straftat belangt. Davon abgesehen würdest Du Dich ja gerade auch strafbar machen, gesetzt dem Fall Emulatoren sind nicht legal und ein Forenuser hier hat auf Dich vertraut, kann er sich ja darauf beziehen "Dalmus hat aber gesagt...", also erst denken dann klugscheißen.


a) Ich habe differenziert - Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß jegliche Emulatorsoftware legal ist.
b) Ich habe keinen dazu aufgerufen einen Emulator zu installieren, während Du das mir gegenüber getan hast. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Damit kann ich den Satz "erst denken und dann klugscheissen" wohl wieder zurückgeben (fang den Ball).


Kerpal schrieb:


> Auch das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich habe gesagt das ich diese übernehme und nicht zahle. Auch hier mache ich mich nicht strafbar da Du der Host des Servers sein wirst. Es existiert kein geltendes Recht inwiefern Du meine Aussagen, "Erstell mal einen Server, wenn Du meinst es ist ok, ich glaue ja nicht" nachteilig für mich auslegen willst. Also auch hier *blubb*
> Die Bewerbung Deines Servers ist leicht und Kostenneutral zu gestalten, Disclaimer ftw, aber das ist etwas anderes.


Ach herje, nun kommst Du mir mit dem Disclaimer...
Vergiß daß ich die Bewerbung des illegalen Servers jemals erwähnt habe...


Kerpal schrieb:


> Hast Recht mir reicht auch die Server IP. Btw. erster sinniger Hinweis deinerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Demnach sind alle anderen Hinweise meinerseits dann wohl Unsinn gewesen?
Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ich Dich überhaupt ernst nehmen soll, bzw. ob Du den gesamten Thread (von den unzähligen Vorgängerthreads zu dem Thema mal abgesehen) aufmerksam gelesen hast.


Kerpal schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du Dir jetzt dadurch, ob theoretisch oder nicht, durch scheinbar belegte Aussagen deinerseits die Privatserver, die Emulationshersteller, Emulationen an sich scheinbar legal erscheinen lassen suggerierst Du nicht ganz so klar denkenden Forenusern dass das benutzen von "Privat-Servern" keine Konsequenzen hat. Also spar Dir doch Deine theoretische Diskussion und denk mal drüber nach ob Du mir mit Anstiftung zu Irgendwas kommen kannst.


Lies Dir diesen Absatz noch eein paarmal durch. Vielleicht kommst Du dann hinter meine Motivation.
Klar, wir können das Thema einfach oberflächlich behandeln und sagen "Pserver sind scheisse" und "Blizzard mag keine Pserver" und "PServer sind illegal"...
Das Dumme ist nur, daß das letzte Argument ("PServer sind illegal") so einfach nicht stimmt. Ob's uns nun paßt oder nicht.
Deine Argumetation läuft nun darauf hinaus, daß wir das sagen müssen, um andere zu schützen. So wie wir kleinen Kindern etwas vom Buhmann erzählen, damit sie ihre Suppe aufessen oder dergleichen.
Ernsthafte Frage: Bist Du der Meinung, daß man tiefergehende Diskussionen zu dem Thema nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum führen darf? Demnach bei allen Themen die moralisch verwerflich, aber gesetzlich erlaubt sind einen Riegel der Bevormundung vorschieben muß?


Kerpal schrieb:


> Meine Aussagen waren keine Anstiftung sondern eine Bitte an Dich der ach so viel von Recht und Emulationen versteht eine in Deinen (nicht in meinen) Augen legalen Server aufzusetzen.
> -> Ok kannst Du nicht, hast Angst davor, oder *beliebiger Flame* dann sag es doch einfach und verzapf
> nicht so einigen geistigen Dünnschiss, comprendre?


a) Wenn Du sagst ich solle von einer Brücke springen, dann spring ich nicht.
b) Nein, ich habe keine Angst davor einen privaten Server aufzusetzen. Warum auch?
c) Wenn Du meinst, daß alles was ich verzapfe geistiger Dünnschiss ist, dann begründe das auch bitte vernünftig. 
d) auch mit einem *belieebigen Flame* kannst Du mich nicht locken. Ich bin keiner von denen, denen man etwas sagt und wenn sie nicht wollen sagt man Feigling und schon springen sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kerpal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Aufmerksamkeit


Keine Ursache, gern geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Das einzige, das ich als Essenz aus Deinem Text herausziehen kann ist, daß Du der Meinung bist, daß man (egal welche Argumente man hat) auf keinen Fall gegen die These "private Server sind illegal" gegenargumentieren darf, weil es ja eine öffentliche Diskussion ist.
Alles andere ist viel Text um nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (24. Oktober 2007)

also nach meinem wissen darf man auf privaten server spielen !!!
aber man darf sie nich leiten bzw. so dass andere auch da spielen können ...
also wenn du dir nen server machst und da nur du spielst ist es nach meinem wissen NICHT illegal ..
naja ...

lg


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin geneigt Dalmus in seinen Ausführungen Recht zu geben....


----------



## Ygreck (24. Oktober 2007)

hier mal der Auszug aus den AGB's eines sehr guten p-servers.
Mit diesen AGB's die die Spieler vorm Regestriren unterzeichnen müssen, schützt sich der ganze Server und ist damit Komplet legal:

1. Dieser Server dient rein zu privaten Testzwecken!
2. Ich bin nicht berechtigt auf diesem Server World of Warcraft zu spielen, und ich werde auch kein copyrightgeschuetztes Material entgegen der geltenden AGB in Zusammenhang mit diesem Server nutzen. Mir ist bekannt, dass ich bei Zuwiederhandlungen die volle Verantwortung uebernehme. ***** uebernimmt keinerlei Verantwortung, wenn ich gegen die geltenden AGBs von Blizzard verstossen sollte.


Copieright beim Server, den ich hier nicht Namendlich nehnen darf und will.


----------



## Dunham (24. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> also nach meinem wissen darf man auf privaten server spielen !!!
> aber man darf sie nich leiten bzw. so dass andere auch da spielen können ...
> also wenn du dir nen server machst und da nur du spielst ist es nach meinem wissen NICHT illegal ..
> naja ...
> ...



jo so ists richtig


----------



## supiflo (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe letztens mit jemandem gesprochen, der auf einem PS spielt, er hat einen 70er Blutelfen Paladin und während des Fachsimpelns hab ich natürlich die Frage gestellt, wie weit er so beim Raiden wäre. Seine Antwort war dann, dass er schon im Bollwerk und im Blutkessel war und vielleicht sogar bald einmal in den Echsenkessel geht. Ihm gefielen sehr Instanzen wie HdW oder Hügel der Klingenhauer, die man solo schafft. Nachdem wir dann ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet hatten, stellte sich heraus, dass auf seinem Server so wenig Leute spielen, dass Gruppen nur dann zustande kommen, wenn er sich mit RL-Freunden verabredet.

Vorher dachte ich insgeheim auch, es ist nicht schlecht auf einem PS zu spielen, da man sich eben 12 oder 13 Euro im Monat spart. Nach dem Gespräch war ich davon aber gänzlich kuriert, da ich meine Gilde und die regelmäßigen (Raid-)Instanzgänge keinesfalls missen möchte.


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (24. Oktober 2007)

is es dann auch legal, wenn man den Spielinhalt, sprich NPCs, Droplists etc verändert?

Ardor


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (24. Oktober 2007)

supiflo schrieb:


> Vorher dachte ich insgeheim auch, es ist nicht schlecht auf einem PS zu spielen, da man sich eben 12 oder 13 Euro im Monat spart. Nach dem Gespräch war ich davon aber gänzlich kuriert, da ich meine Gilde und die regelmäßigen (Raid-)Instanzgänge keinesfalls missen möchte.



Also ich persönlich spiele gelegentlich gerne mal auf Off-Servern; ich spiel nicht gerne in Gruppen, ich bin eher ein Einzelgänger und ich mags einfach durch die Welt zu fliegen/reiten und die Gegenden zu erkunden, da ich mich vor allem für die (Hintergrund-)Geschichte des Warcraftuniversuns interessiere. Zur Zeit (nennt mich bitte nicht verrückt oder vanatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) studiere ich die Wildtiere von Azeroth, wenn ich da irgendwann alle haben sollte, kommt die Scherbenwelt dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .(wens interressiert, ich hab schon nen Bericht über Ebenenschreiter fertig^^)

Obwohl ich die meisten Bilder und Bewegungen des Tiere im Modelviewer anschau, find ich PServer doch ganz nützlich, um sich zB über Lebensräume/-arten zu informiern.

mfg Ardor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascaren (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke hier werden begriffe wie legal und illegal recht freigiebig durcheinandergeworfen, ohne dass klar ist was dahinter steht.

.) Strafrecht: Da fallen so sachen wie datenklau, datenbeschädigung, beschädigung von computersystemen rein, aber NUR wenn der Staat das so in seinem Strafrecht verankert hat (so in Österreich)

.) Urheberrecht: Ist in österreich kein strafrechtliches nebengesetz, zumindest keines mit offizialdelikten (delikte die die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf jeden fall verfolgen müssen). Hier muss der geschädigte sein recht einklagen. Aber auch hier ist genau umrissen, was alles durch das urheberrecht geschützt ist. Urheberrechtsverletzungen gehen aber recht gerne mit Betrug und wie es hier der fall ist, mit Datenklau einher, wo wir dann wieder im Strafrecht wären...

.) privatrechtliche vereinbarungen: verträge und vereinbarungen zwischen 2 und mehr parteien, die natürlich auch im rahmen der geltenden gesetze (zb Konsumentenschutzerecht, Datenschutzrecht etc etc). Sollte eine Partei der Meinung sein, die jeweils andere Partei habe den vertrag verletzt, so muss sie diese verletzung einklagen. dabei wird geprüft ob der vertrag überhaupt ordnungsgemäß ist...

Der langen rede kurzer sinn:

Mann muss sich jeden einzefall genau anschauen, und auf der User Seite wird man meist bei Punkt2 und 3 anzusiedeln sein. Ob die Nutzung eines PS zu sanktionen führt, kann man erst sehen, nachdem ein Musterprozess durchgeführt wurde. Wobei eine geldstrafen in Deutschland nicht unbedingt einfluss auf ein österreichisches urteil haben muss...

die nutzung der ps zieht sich seit uo (ultima online) hin und soweit mir bekannt wurde nicht ein freeshard (p server) belangt, bzw mittels einstweiliger verfügung stillgelegt.

jeder kann sich dazu seine meindung selber bilden...

ps: ich war zu faul für die shift taste, daher nur bedingte groß und kleinschreibung


----------



## Gradius@PTR (24. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub sie sind u.a.illegal weil sie kostenlos sind


----------



## Ascaren (24. Oktober 2007)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> ich glaub sie sind u.a.illegal weil sie kostenlos sind



das ist kein argument für eine gesetzeswidrigkeit.

geburtstagsgeschenke wären dann auch für den beschenkten kostenlos und daher illegal?

bitte ein wenig mehr argumentation hinter die aufgestellten thesen.


----------



## mir (24. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal vorweg: Ich spiele auf KEINEM P-Server !!

So jetzt gehts hier um den Müll der hier gepostet wurde:

Sprichwort: WoW Nutzungsbedingungen
Die WoW Nutzungsbedingungen(die ma nach jedem patch schnell runderscrollt und wegklickt)
besagen ja, dass das Hosten eines Server verboten sei! 


> ...dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren...


1. Wer sagt den, dass der P-Server Host jemals WoW gestartet hat, geschweige denn installiert hat?
Er hat keine Nutzungsbedingung bestätigt oder gesehen, warum sollte er sich dann an diese halten?
Blizz kann ausserdem niemandem vorschreiben was der denn zu programmieren hat (vorallem noch NICHT in Deutschland!!)

Das Ändern des Spielclienten IST gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen und damit könnte dein Account auch gebannt werden ( was Blizz auch einfach so aus Spass machen könnte)

Es gibt P-Server mit 1000-2000 Spielern, aber der Spass der bleibt trotzdem weg: 
z.B sinnloses draufkloppen auf ony ohne dass sie spellt ! Einfach sinnlos draufkloppen!

Ich bleib bei Blizz und nachdem ich hier meinen Senf dazugegeben hab, könnt ihr meinen Account auch schon wieder löschen (wirklich!!).

*spielt auf Nazjatar weiter WoW^^*

EDIT: zu models, sounds etc:
Die sind doch in DEINEM (hoffentlich) erworbenem Client!
Der Serverhost hat doch damit nix zu tun


----------



## Exodos (24. Oktober 2007)

Man warum gibt es 9 Seiten von dem Thema.

Ganz einfach: Man darf keinen PServer Hosten und wenn keiner hostet kann man auch net drauf spielen.

Deswegen hat auch Buffed was dagegen. Keine Anleitung aber darüber zu disskutieren is ok.

So ich denk jetzt is alles klar


----------



## Ygreck (24. Oktober 2007)

es gibt einige Projekte die das komplette Konzept von wow umgeschrieben haben, diese sind inhaltstechnisch tatsächlich komplett legal, zumindest für den Betreiber, wenn man dann noch ne Möglichkeit hat drauf zu spielen ohne die realmlist zu ändern, maybe ist es dan auch für den Spieler 100% legal, aber nur maybe... den du benutzt ja den clienten von blizzard

nebenbei, die Server Software ist eigentlich im Grunde legal da sie allgemein eine mmo Software ist, also wenn du ein eigenen client entwickelst, hast du 100%ige Legalität ereich, aber das ist ja dann wieder was ganz neues und anderes...


----------



## Katze (24. Oktober 2007)

Ardor schrieb:


> is es dann auch legal, wenn man den Spielinhalt, sprich NPCs, Droplists etc verändert?
> 
> Ardor



ich glaub net ...
da du den server ja selber machst !!
das heisst du darfst eig. mit dem amchen was du willst ... du kannst zb machen dass du als questanforderung den könig von sw kilebn musst und du stellst sein lvl auf 1...^^
naja ich denke es is nich illegal


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Oktober 2007)

Najo, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Weis ja nicht wie das genau ist mit dem hosten usw. 
Doch, was ist wenn der host WoW nicht dafür braucht?
Blizzard kann niemanden vorschreiben das er sich an AGB`s halten muss die er nicht angenommen hat. 
Ist wie ein vertrag und wenn du den nich unterschreibst giltet er auch nicht.

Aber weis halt nicht ob man auch hosten kann, ohne das man WoW insterliert hat. 
Denn dann musst du dich an ÜBERHAUPT keine AGB`s halten. 

Doch wenn man WoW insterliert, kommen ja auch die AGB´s im kurzen. 
Würde mich interresieren ob in dieser kurzfassung, das mit dem hosten steht. 
Sonst könnte man WoW insterlieren.
Das spiel starten. 
Die agb´s NICHT annehmen.
Keinen Acc bei blizz machen.
und P-server machen. Aber wie gesagt weis nicht wie das mit dem hosten ist. 

Da fällt mir was ein, eine kleine geschichte, war alles in amerika.

Da hat ein Mann WoW auf dem offizielen server gespielt. 
Hat dann denn account gekündigt ( für die, die es nicht wissen. Wenn man einen acc macht, dann muss man sowas anklicken,dass man erlaubt das WoW seinen PC durchscannt. Zwecks hacks usw. ) 
Wenn der acc gekündigt ist. Darf blizz auch nicht mehr schaun.
Er hatte sehr viele hacks insterliert und alle möglichen dateien die illegal wären.
Blizzard hat ihm alleine wegen den datein auf dem Pc angezeigt.
Er hat dann gefragt wie sie denn das herausgefunden haben.
Sie haben ihm das mit dem scanning erklärt, darauf sagte er nur. 
Ich habe keinen aktiven acc bei blizzard. Ich logge auch auf keinen von meinen Pc ein. Das spiel ist nur insterliert. 
Gegenanklaage. Er sagte noch er hätte wichtige datein für ein eigenes spiel usw auf seinen Pc gehabt und das blizz ihm das nur klauen wollen würde.

Blizzard wurde dann angeklagt wegen Computer Spionage, hacking und einbruch. 
Insgesammt weil blizz so eine große firma ist und er meinte es wäre ein versuch gewesehn etwas zu klauen, 60.000 dollar Strafe.
So verdient man sein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Buffed hat nichts dagegen das es illegal ist. Das weis niemand genau. Da sagt jeder was anderes. 
Doch buffed ist ja eigendlich "partner" von blizz. 
Glaube blizz schaut auch oft auf buffed und gibt ihnen beta keys für erweiterungen usw. 

Und jetzt denk mal was passiert wenn buffed da seelenruhig über p-server redet. Links hergibt, werbung macht... 
Der ruf wäre vollkommen zerstört. Besonders bei Blizz.


----------



## Hulio (25. Oktober 2007)

ein pserver funktioniert folgendermaßen:
man braucht datenbänke a la SQL da sind die ganzen items etc. drinne
alle infos die man so zahlen technisch braucht.. bla bla bla
dann brauchst eine software die mit den datenbanken was anfangen kann , die sogenaten emulatoren. um gewisse abläufe von irgendwelchen wachen mobs etc. herstellen zu können brauchst du scripts. das ist mal ganz banal erklärt jetzt aber du brauchst leute die die datenbanken erstellen , scripter die die scripts erstellen für irgendwlche ereignise im spiel und leute die den emu selst programmieren der aus dem ganzen haufen irgendwie ein dedicatet wow server emuliert sozusagen.
da haben wir schon das problem die sachen sind alle in eigenarbeit im prinzip blizzard nachgebaut / programmiert wie auch immer worden.
nur das es leute in ihrer freizeit machen und kein geld dafür bekommen.
es ist ganz klar das da fehler und so weiter drinne sind man könnte die emus perfektionieren nur wer sollte das machen..
blizzard verdient damit geld und bietet eine dienstleistung an die können sich keine buggs oder änliches erlauben... klar gibt es da was aber da arbeiten zich leute ständig dran die ihre brötchen damit verdienen. 
das ist der grund wieso man nie auf nem pserver richtig spaß und bugg freises blizzlike spielen haben wird. weil einfach nicht genug qualifizierte und bezahlte leute genug zeit damit verbringen.

naja ist nur mein gedankengang zu der ganzen sache.
mich persönlich stören die 12,99 im monat gar nicht ich bekomme eine dienstleistung dafür die für den preis in meinen augen gerechtfertigt ist.

MfG

Hulio


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> PS: Buffed hat nichts dagegen das es illegal ist. Das weis niemand genau. Da sagt jeder was anderes.


Doch. Haben wir.



> Glaube blizz schaut auch oft auf buffed und gibt ihnen beta keys für erweiterungen usw.


Keys die andere Spieleseiten/Zeitschriften auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und jetzt denk mal was passiert wenn buffed da seelenruhig über p-server redet. Links hergibt, werbung macht...
> Der ruf wäre vollkommen zerstört. Besonders bei Blizz.


True


----------



## Loozer (25. Oktober 2007)

Alles Quark ....

Es ist nicht Illegal, sofern du damit KEIN Geld machen willst.

Du änderst keine Datein von Blizzard, sondern benutzt sie nur.

Blizzard kann und wird NICHTS dagegen machen, alles Quatsch mit rechtlichen Schritten etc.

Bei Bedarf suche ich gerne den Link raus, wo das in einem ANWALTSFORUM besprochen wurde.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Also ich als Blödi, mach einfach mal so als hätt ich was verstanden.

Ich nehme mir ein Produkt der Firma äääähm sagenwir mal Blobbert. Das Produkt trägt den schönen klangvollen Namen Werld von Dummbatz.
Ich schaue mir das Produkt an, und setze mich in meine Werkstatt und klöppel mir in ein paar Arbeitsminütchen einen Klon dieses Produktes zusammen. Klebe natürlich ein Schildchen drauf wo der Name Werld von Dummbatz drauf steht, und verschenke es weiter.

Super Toll alle Legal und ich bin glücklich.
Aber halt Momentchen mal.---
Wie sieht es damit aus das mein Klon den gleichen Namen hat wie das Produkt der Firma Blobbert?
und weiter was ist mit jedem von mir versschenktom Klon, an dem Blobbert ja nix verdienen kann weil a) ich es verschenke und b) es ja dann auch niemand der beschenkten kaufen tuten würde.

Ich eis es ja nicht aber das klingt alles sooo waaahnsinig komprimiert.
Ich dachte eigentlich imer, so als Blödi, das man den Namen von Geschützten Artikeln nicht einfach so verwenden derfen tun.
Weiter hab ich mal ein Gerüchtig gehörtet das wenn ich was verschenke, wofür ich ja keine Geld bekommen tuten, aber jemand anderes dadurch ein Finanziöses einbusending hat, mich trotzdemlich Strafenbar getutet haben. 
Ein kaleines Beispühl: Ich hocke mich setzender weise in die Kino, in das ich mich reingeschleichen tu, da ich ja die AGBs umgehen tun will, mit meiner schönen neuen digitiösen Kamara und Filme einfach mal was es so zu sehen geben tut.

Schluck Knoten aus Zunge -
@Dalmus eigentlich habe ich Beiträge von dir immer gerne gelesen, weil sie Sachlich und selten Provokativ waren. Aber so die letzten hatten Irgendwie was anderes an sich. Tut mir leid aber es mag aus deine sicht richtig sein was du geschrieben hast, aber ich habe hier noch bei keinem ein Dr. Jur. oder Prof. Jur usw. gesehn. Also sind hier, zumindest dem Anschein nach, höchstens der Eine oder Andre Jurastudi und das höchst wahrscheinlich noch in verschieden Semester. 
Es mag auch sein das hier Gestze falsch interpretiert worden sind und werden, aber wie ich vor etlichen Seiten schonmal schrieb. Jeder der auf einem solchen Server spielt oder einen betreibt soll sich einfach an Blizz wenden und seine relevanten Daten dort angeben, und ich gehe davon aus das wir in sehr kurzer Zeit schlauer sein werden.
Und wenn eines deiner Zitate einen wichtigen Teil fehlen lässt in dem steht das der Poster deines Zitates Post von einem Anwalt von Blizz bekommen hat mit der Aufforderung seinen Server vom Netz zu nehmen, ist das für mich ein Argument dem ich dann mehr glaube als den von dir ausgelgten Gesetzen.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber es mag aus deine sicht richtig sein was du geschrieben hast, aber ich habe hier noch bei keinem ein Dr. Jur. oder Prof. Jur usw. gesehn. Also sind hier, zumindest dem Anschein nach, höchstens der Eine oder Andre Jurastudi und das höchst wahrscheinlich noch in verschieden Semester.


Absolut richtig. Ich bin sogar davon ausgegangen, daß keiner von uns hier einen Abschluß in Jura hat, oder auf dem besten Wege dahin ist.
Das macht die Diskussion, wenn es etwas weiter in die Tiefe geht natürlich etwas schwieriger und so kann jeder nur irgendwelche Quellen heranziehen, argumentieren und gewisse Dinge interpretieren.
Und wir müssen natürlich nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist für mich persönlich in der Diskussion der springende Punkt. Ich hab überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn mir jemand an den Kopf wirf ich würde nur Dünnschiss lavern - solange er das gut begründet und Argumente bringt, die mich erkennen lassen, daß er sich mit der Sache ernsthaft auseinander gesetzt, Informationen eingeholt und darüber nachgedacht hat.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Es mag auch sein das hier Gestze falsch interpretiert worden sind und werden, aber wie ich vor etlichen Seiten schonmal schrieb. Jeder der auf einem solchen Server spielt oder einen betreibt soll sich einfach an Blizz wenden und seine relevanten Daten dort angeben, und ich gehe davon aus das wir in sehr kurzer Zeit schlauer sein werden.


Und was folgt dann wahrscheinlich? Er bekommt natürlich Post von der Rechtsabteilung von Blizzard, oder eine Abmahnung von einem von Blizzard beauftragten Anwalt.
Können wir daraus eine Erkenntnis gewinnen? Meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Rechtsabteilungen schicken dauernd irgendwelche Briefe raus und drohen mit Klagen etc. Das ist deren Job, dafür werden sie bezahlt. Was dabei rauskommen würde, wenn man ihren Forderungen nicht nachkommt und das Ganze vor Gericht gehen läßt, das wissen wir nicht, solange es nicht jemand tut.
Soweit ich weiß haben die Jungs, die WoWEmu geschrieben haben es auch nicht drauf ankommen lassen, sondern haben lieber klein bei gegeben.
Und Abmahnungen (Gravenreuth läßt grüßen)? Darüber will ich mich an dieser Stelle mal nicht auslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Und wenn eines deiner Zitate einen wichtigen Teil fehlen lässt in dem steht das der Poster deines Zitates Post von einem Anwalt von Blizz bekommen hat mit der Aufforderung seinen Server vom Netz zu nehmen, ist das für mich ein Argument dem ich dann mehr glaube als den von dir ausgelgten Gesetzen.


Auf den Teil den Du ansprichst bin ich nur kurz eingegangen; das stimmt.
Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn dieser Teil eine größere Rolle in der Diskussion einnehmen könnte und habe deswegen ja auch darum gebeten, daß das besagte Urteil ausgekramt wird. Ich selbst bin bei meiner Suche leider nicht fündig geworden.
Fakt ist, daß jemand namens Jade einen Mangos-Server gehostet hat (wobei Mangos als einer der Emulatoren gilt, die komplett selbst geschrieben wurden), anscheinend einen Brief von einem Anwalt bekommen hat mit der Forderung, daß er seinen Server vom Netz nehmen soll. Und er hat's nicht drauf ankommen lassen, sondern hat die Forderung erfüllt.
Eigentlich schade, denn so wissen wir nicht, was dabei herausgekommen wäre, wenn es tatsächlich vor Gericht gegangen wäre.

Dein Blobbert-Vergleich ist nicht schlecht, aber tatsächlich geben die Programmierer der Emulatoren ja nicht den Namen "World of Warcraft". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das "Nachbauen" von Software ist ja etwas ganz normales. Für die meisten Kommerziellen Tools gibt es irgendwelche kostenlosen Alternativen, die die gleichen Funktionalitäten bieten. Rechtsstreitigkeiten gibt es da meist nur, wenn jemand meint, daß Codestücke aus seinem Produkt entnommen wurden etc.

Davon ab nochmal zur Erinnerung: Ich halte nichts (so überhaupt nichts) von Privatservern. Es gibt sehr viele gute Argumente gegen Privatserver (die auch schon von vielen gepostet wurden und denen ich mich nur anschliessen kann), aber meines Erachtens kann man eben die Legalität nicht als Argument anführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (25. Oktober 2007)

Deseros schrieb:


> Auch du wiederholst dich mein Freund.
> 
> Bitte Unterscheidet zwischen einem Verbot von Blizzard und dem Wort Illigal. Sollte Blizzard entdecken das Ihr auf einem Privatserver gespielt habt, können sie euch wie schon gesagt sperren.
> 
> Allerdings wird euch NIEMAND Verklagen KÖNNEN. Wir befinden uns ABSOLUT NICHT in der Illigalität, da wir kein GESETZ gebrochen haben sondern nur die EULA von Blizzard.



Als Spieler : Auch hier wieder richtig!

Als Hoster : falsch.

Fazit : Als Spieler kann man euch nur über die EULA drankriegen ergo bye bye Account. Das sollte aber Ärger genug sein, je nachdem wie lange man schon gespielt hat. Dürfte aber kaum passieren da ihr ja brav monatlich bezahlt.

Wer allerdings son Ding hosted kann jederzeit gerichtlich belangt werden weil alle WoW Daten rechtlich geschützt sind und Blizzard gehören. Die Verwendung dieser Daten ausserhalb der Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard ist also illegal.

Insgesamt würde ich also sagen das man zu 99% straffrei aus so einer Sache rauskommen wird. ( Legal ist es deshalb trotzdem net)

Der Haken :

Die Server sind mit demselben Code wie das originale WoW versehen und nachträglich editiert. Jeder neue Content wirkt sich auf die modifizierten Sachen aus. Also ist es unmöglich das das ganze bugfrei ist.

Blizzard bekommt das nicht bugfrei hin obwohl sie ein Riesenteam haben, also versuch mir bitte keiner zu erzählen ein Team aus 3-4 Leuten die das privat nebenbei machen kriegt das dann hin...

Ergo kann man davon ausgehen das die Server buggy sind, der eigene Rechner komplett ausgespäht wird ( ob die Betreiber das ausnutzen liegt in deren Hand, aber da diese Leute illegal Server hosten, was traut man denen dann noch alles zu ?) und das letzten Endes diese Server niemals 100% identisch sind mit denen von Blizzard. Jeder der so einen Server betreibt, kann und wird Änderungen vornehmen und die müssen euch nicht unbedingt passen (siehe Level-Cap 254).

Als letztes gilt es zu bedenken das solche Server nur wegen eines Streites zwischen 2 Menschen auf einmal offline gehen können, oder aus beliebigen anderen Gründen und ihr nichts dagegen tun könnt. 

Wer sich an all dem nicht stört kann dort sicherlich glücklich werden, aber ich würde sagen die meisten Spieler werden nach kurzer Zeit wieder zum Original zurückkehren, was wiederum erklärt warum Blizzard im allgemeinen nichts gegen diese Server unternimmt.


----------



## Hulio (25. Oktober 2007)

ich denke auc das sich der aufwandt umsowas für blizzard absolut nicht lohnt... bei 8 millionen zahlender kunden können die auch auf die 20 -30 tausend verzichten, die eventuel auf nem p server spielen etc.
da es auf dauer eh nicht so viel spaß macht etc. ist das sogar schon fast
wie werbung für das offiziele, weil man ja weiß da läuft alles besser man hat ne gewährlesitung das die server immer laufen gewartet werden und so weiter

MfG

Hulio


----------



## Nebelvater (25. Oktober 2007)

Weis ja nicht.

Wenn ihr sehr auffallend werbung für P-server machen würdet dann würde blizz euch wohl keine keys mehr geben.

Das mit dem illegal.
Naja.
Ihr lasst es nicht zu, weil es aus der sicht blizzards illegal ist.
Das gesetz ist ein großer knoten. Wenn du versuchst ihm zu entknoten kommen immmer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist auch für blizz so. 
Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann braucht man WoW nicht, um einen p-server zu hosten.
Ergo. Keine nutzbestimmungen die für diese Person gelten.
Doch, das gesetz erlaubt eigene Private server. ( bei uns in Österreich jedenfalls ) 
Ergo. Vollkommen legal.
Wenn man es so macht. 

Hmm. Erste 8 Seiten war ich für illegal, jetzt würde mich es wirklich interresieren was passiert wenn man einfach die nutzbestimmungen nicht liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Genau, schleich dich mit Videokamera ins Kino, und nimm auf was es zu sehn gibt.
Vorteil: keine nutzungsbetimmungendie du annmisst (von wegen das mitführen einer solchen ist verboten)
Nachteil: bei erwischen evtl. Anzeigen -> welche ist dann wieder zu erlesen in den dicken Büchern wo die grossen Gs drauf stehn und die kleinen §en drin stehn.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Genau, schleich dich mit Videokamera ins Kino, und nimm auf was es zu sehn gibt.
> Vorteil: keine nutzungsbetimmungendie du annmisst (von wegen das mitführen einer solchen ist verboten)
> Nachteil: bei erwischen evtl. Anzeigen -> welche ist dann wieder zu erlesen in den dicken Büchern wo die grossen Gs drauf stehn und die kleinen §en drin stehn.


Ich glaube keiner hier wird abstreiten, daß in dem Fall eine Urheberrechtsverletzung vorliegt.
Demnach bist Du der Meinung, daß auch bei einer Emulator-Software der gleiche Tatbestand gegeben ist?
Das sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube keiner hier wird abstreiten, daß in dem Fall eine Urheberrechtsverletzung vorliegt.
> Demnach bist Du der Meinung, daß auch bei einer Emulator-Software der gleiche Tatbestand gegeben ist?
> Das sehe ich nicht so.


Nein ich bin nur der meinung wenn ich irgendwelche AGBs umgeh macht es das noch lange nicht legal.
Es gibt sowas wie ein Rechtsverständnis das ich glaube zu haben. Was es wie du gleich schreiben wirst nicht alles gleich zu Recht (legal) oder Unrecht (illegal) macht.
Ich habe Juristisch nicht viel Ahnung wie die meisten hier. Von daher weis ich nicht wo jetzt was steht in den dicken Büchern, aber dafür gibts Leute die das können. 
Es gibt 2 gute Sprichwörter eines ist hier schon mehrmals genannt:
1. Wo kein Kläger auch kein Richter
2. Recht haben heist nicht gleich Recht bekommen.


Ich sehe diesen Thread und alle die das gleiche Thema behandeln egal um welches MMO es geht als Lächerlich an.
Ich gehe von meinem Rechtsverständnis einfach mal aus das diese Server allesamt nicht Rechtens sind, beweisen kann ich es nicht. Da keine Ahnung!
Warum Blizz nichts gegen tut keine Ahnung, es könnte daran liegen das wenn ein Server geschlossen wird wo anders 2 neue on gehn. Vieleicht aber auch nur weil Blizz noch nicht genügend Beweise hat umd die richtigen anzuzeigen. Ihr solltet mal nicht vergessen das es hier um ne menge Rechte geht und Blizz gut wegkommen will, die könten nen Prozess gewinnen aber damit Kunden verlieren. Und was in Deutschland Recht ist, ist es nach Europäischen Recht noch lange nicht, und geklagt wird dort wo das Recht gebrochen wurde. Steht also der Server auf ner Insel in Timbugtu gillt auch das dortige Rechtsysthem. Da die dort sich wenig gedanken um Internetkriminalität machen, haben die dort auch keine Gesetzte dagegen.

Denken einige von euch, eine riesen Firma wie Blizz sichert seine AGBS nicht rechtlich ab, dafür haben die Anwälte die mehr verdienen als die meisten ingame an Gold haben. Wenn die jemanden Abmahnen das er seinen Server vom Netz holt werden die auch klagen wenn das nicht passiert, und klagen tun die nur wenn sie auch gewinnen.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nur der meinung wenn ich irgendwelche AGBs umgeh macht es das noch lange nicht legal.


Darum geht's aber nicht.
Nur weil jemand in seinen AGBs schreibt, daß ich beim spielen auf einem Bein stehen muß, ist es nicht illegal, wenn ich mich darüber hinwegsetze.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Es gibt sowas wie ein Rechtsverständnis das ich glaube zu haben. Was es wie du gleich schreiben wirst nicht alles gleich zu Recht (legal) oder Unrecht (illegal) macht.


Richtig. Es geht ja nicht um unser Rechtempfinden oder um moralische Aspekte, sondern um die Legalität der Emulatoren. Moralisch stimme ich Dir ja wie gesagt zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Denken einige von euch, eine riesen Firma wie Blizz sichert seine AGBS nicht rechtlich ab, dafür haben die Anwälte die mehr verdienen als die meisten ingame an Gold haben.


Hilft ihnen aber trotzdem nichts. Die können noch so tolle Anwälte haben, die noch so viel verdienen, aber die dürfen leider auch keine eigenen Gesetze schreiben.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Wenn die jemanden Abmahnen das er seinen Server vom Netz holt werden die auch klagen wenn das nicht passiert, und klagen tun die nur wenn sie auch gewinnen.


Sicher? Ich hab mich ja ein wenig zu dem Thema im Netz umgesehen und bin auf eine Geschichte über Sony und einem Emulator gestoßen. Die haben geklagt und hatten dann 2 Jahre einen Rechtsstreit.
Am Ende hat Sony dann die Emulatorsoftware gekauft und den Streit so beendet.
Hätten sie das getan wenn sie sich sicher gewesen wären, daß sie den Prozess gewinnen? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Sony hatte a) kosten gespart b) sagt niemand das ein riesen Konzern nicht auch mal Menschlich reagieren kann wenns um den eigenen Ruf geht und c) war das Geschäft für Sony bestimmt nicht unrentabel.

Hilft ihnen aber trotzdem nichts. Die können noch so tolle Anwälte haben, die noch so viel verdienen, aber die dürfen leider auch keine eigenen Gesetze schreiben.

 Mir geht es dabei nicht darum das diese Gesetze schreiben, sondern die AGBs so angleichen das diese von geltenden Gesetzen das abdeckt sind.
Aber ich glaube wir könnten uns morgen noch darum streiten, aber weder du noch ich wissen was Blizz wird wenn sie handfeste Beweise haben, und auf einen 2 Jährigen Rechtstreit will sich auch Blizz nich einlassen wollen, wenn sie nich 100%ig sicher sind, schlieslich kann sowas ja auch nach hinten losgehn. Aber darauf verlassen das Blizz die Füsse ruhig hält würde ich mich nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Mir geht es dabei nicht darum das diese Gesetze schreiben, sondern die AGBs so angleichen das diese von geltenden Gesetzen das abdeckt sind.


Naja, da fällt mir der Passus in den Nutzungsbedingungen ein, daß man nicht mit Spielern der jeweils anderen Fraktion kommunizieren darf (ich hoffe Du spielst nicht Horde). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube wir könnten uns morgen noch darum streiten [...]


Japp, geb ich Dir absolut recht. Wird langsam Zeit mal Feierabend zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (25. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Genau, schleich dich mit Videokamera ins Kino, und nimm auf was es zu sehn gibt.
> Vorteil: keine nutzungsbetimmungendie du annmisst (von wegen das mitführen einer solchen ist verboten)
> Nachteil: bei erwischen evtl. Anzeigen -> welche ist dann wieder zu erlesen in den dicken Büchern wo die grossen Gs drauf stehn und die kleinen §en drin stehn.



Ähm. Ich kenne das Gesetz ( jedenfalls glaube ich das ) besser wie du.
Viel besser.
Dein vergleich war so mies, wie... was weis ich.

Jedenfalls. Jaja. Videokamera kino usw.
Meinen post nicht richtig gelesen? Doch dieses Gesetz steht auch in den gesetzbüchern.

Das mit den privaten server ist eine eigene regel von blizzard. 
Das gesetz erlaubt Private server.

Also bitte. 

Nicht so klugscheißern, wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Das mit den privaten server ist eine eigene regel von blizzard.
> Das gesetz erlaubt Private server.
> 
> Also bitte.
> ...


Bisschen höflicher untereinander bitte.

Du kannst auch keinen unlizensierten Windows Update Server aufstellen, nur weil es im Gesetz dafür keine passende Stelle gibt.

Ist der Vergleich besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es GEHT einfach nicht. Aber bitte, mach nen Privatserver auf, aber fang dann nicht an rumzuheulen wenn du plötzlich verklagt wirst.


----------



## Öbelix1 (25. Oktober 2007)

das wird mir zuhoch *ggg*


----------



## Tone (25. Oktober 2007)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Bisschen höflicher untereinander bitte.
> 
> Du kannst auch keinen unlizensierten Windows Update Server aufstellen, nur weil es im Gesetz dafür keine passende Stelle gibt.
> 
> ...




ja aber zeig mir bitte einen artikel wo über eine anzeige über nen ps findest.......


kann ja sein vielleicht irre ich mich keine ahnung ob es strafbar is oder nich man hört viel aber ob es wirkich stimmt das weiß keiner, jeder dieser theards endet mit einem unentschiedn oder?

es gibt keine klare antwort auf das würd ich ma sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg tone


----------



## Nebelvater (26. Oktober 2007)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Bisschen höflicher untereinander bitte.
> 
> Du kannst auch keinen unlizensierten Windows Update Server aufstellen, nur weil es im Gesetz dafür keine passende Stelle gibt.
> 
> ...



Warum? Warum sollte ich bitte einen P-server machen, bzw auf einen spielen?
Mich interresiert es nur, was dann ist. 
Ja schon. 
Kann ich nicht. Weil, kaum kaufst du einen Windows Pc oder i-was von windows. Gelten auch die regeln.

Regel aus dem Österreichischen Gesetz.

Rootserver, eigene Server, kopien des Origenalen. Sind in Österreich erlaubt wenn..

Viele absätze mit jeder kleinigkeit. Zb. das man kein geld verlangt usw.
Keiner dieser absätze würde etwas an einen P-server von blizz illegal machen.

Ist mir ja eigendlich auch egal. 

Habe mit WoW aufgehört. P-server oder offi. Beides ist WoW


----------



## suppaRichie (26. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich kenne das Gesetz ( jedenfalls glaube ich das ) besser wie du.
> Viel besser.
> Dein vergleich war so mies, wie... was weis ich.
> 
> ...


1. Glaube heisst nicht wissen.
2. Vieleicht ist das ganze sch...Thema einfach nur mies.
3. Was in einem Gestzbuch steht oder nicht kann man nachlesen, und ob ich deine Posts lese oder nicht ist auch meine Sache. Du umgehst AGBs in dem du nen P-Server nicht mit nen Host von Blizz benutzt. Benutzt aber ein Spiel das WoW heist. Oder gelten in old Austria Copyright (mist schon wieder eine neues Wort mit dem sich die Pro P-Servergemeinde auseinander setzen muss) nicht. Dein Begründung ist kein Host keine Regeln, und sag keine Kinokarte kein Zettelchen auf dem Steht das mitführen von Aufnahmegeräten ist nicht erlaubt/Verboten. 
Du weist nich wie ne Vidoekamera aussieht, na dann biste jünger als ich ich dich einschätze, aber egal. Kann man googeln. Lesen geht ja.
4. Na muss Blizz gut sein dad die ihre eigenen Gestze machen können. Nur blöd das das mit den P-servern in allen MMOs in den AGBs zu finden sind. Aber die machen auch nur ihre eigenen Regeln.
5. Welches Gesetz erlaubt P-Server bitte Gesetzbuch und § damit du uns alle erleuchten kannst. Bin sehr an Östereichischen Gesetzen intresiert.

Und in eigener Sache an dich mein kleiner Freund. Einfach mal im Ton zurück ich kenne dich nicht Persönlich und lege auch keine Wert darauf, und verbitte mir anmachen wie Klugscheissern und ähnliches, und von was ich Ahnung habe und was nicht, ist glaube ich mal nicht dein Problem. Man kann mir alles sagen/schreiben nur der Ton muss stimmen, ich hoffe wir beide verstehn uns.


----------



## Minorus (26. Oktober 2007)

Legal, illegal? Ich habe den Eindruck, viele hier wissen garnicht, worüber sie reden.

In meinem technischen Verständnis eines Privatservers bin ich der Meinung, dass dazu zumindest einige Dateien der Originalsoftware verändert werden müssen, damit die ganze Sache läuft. Damit wären wir dann schonmal hier:



> *§ 303a StGB Datenveränderung*
> (1) Wer rechtswidrig Daten (§ 202a Abs. 2) löscht, unterdrückt, unbrauchbar macht oder
> verändert, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
> (3)...



Weiters wäre das hier evtl. noch interessant:



> *§ 108b UrhG Unerlaubte Eingriffe in technische Schutzmaßnahmen und zur
> Rechtewahrnehmung erforderliche Informationen*
> (1) Wer
> 1. in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten den Zugang zu einem nach diesem Gesetz
> ...



Was die Verstöße gegen die EULA angeht gehts auch schnell um VIEL Schadenersatz. Genaueres zu finden im BGB. Die Paragraphenkette ist aber etwas lang. Jeder kann sie sich hier selbst heraussuchen: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/gesamt.pdf

Also alle, die einen Privatserver betreiben oder diesen besuchen sollten sich nicht allzusehr auf den Flurfunk verlassen. Nur weil Blizzard nichts unternimmt, wird ein Betreiben oder Besuchen des Servers nicht legal. Ich vermute in Blizzards "Untätigkeit" eher den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Strafverfolgung und Schadenersatzklagen in anderen Ländern ist nicht unbedingt leicht.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

Minorus schrieb:


> Legal, illegal? Ich habe den Eindruck, viele hier wissen garnicht, worüber sie reden.
> 
> In meinem technischen Verständnis eines Privatservers bin ich der Meinung, dass dazu zumindest einige Dateien der Originalsoftware verändert werden müssen, damit die ganze Sache läuft. Damit wären wir dann schonmal hier:


Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt sind die meisten Emulatoren komplett neu geschrieben worden. D.h. die Originalsoftware lag nicht vor und wurde in keinster Weise verändert.  Somit brauchen wir uns um §303a nicht zu kümmern. 
Aber ein guter Einwand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minorus schrieb:


> Weiters wäre das hier evtl. noch interessant:


§108b bezieht sich denke ich auf Hacking. Also das Umgehen der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen um bei Blizz den Originalcode abzugreifen.
Auch ein guter Einwand, aber nur unter der Bedingung, daß Originalcode von Blizzard beschafft und bearbeitet worden wäre zur Erstellung des Emulators.
Auch das ist ja (bei den meisten Emus) nicht der Fall.


Minorus schrieb:


> Was die Verstöße gegen die EULA angeht gehts auch schnell um VIEL Schadenersatz. Genaueres zu finden im BGB. Die Paragraphenkette ist aber etwas lang. Jeder kann sie sich hier selbst heraussuchen: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/gesamt.pdf


Mit dem Kauf der Software auf einem Datenträger erwirbt man gleichzeitig die Nutzungsrechte an der Software. Nutzungsbestimmungen die nach dem Kauf getätigt werden müssen sind rechtlich in Deutschland imho nicht bindend (anders sieht es rechtlich wohl allerdings aus, wenn der Client heruntergeladen wurde).
Aus diesem Grund kann Blizzard im Falle eines Verstoßes nicht mehr tun als einem den Acc zu bannen.
Schadensersatz? No way.
Und dem Hoster eines Emus sind die Eula der Originalsoftware (die er ja nicht hostet) eh völlig Wurscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minorus schrieb:


> Nur weil Blizzard nichts unternimmt, wird ein Betreiben oder Besuchen des Servers nicht legal.


Und selbst wenn sie etwas unternehmen und mit Abmahnungen wild um sich schmeissen wird das Betreiben oder Besuchen eines privaten Servers nicht illegal.
Sorum kann man's auch schreiben und hört sich gleich ganz anders an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minorus schrieb:


> Ich vermute in Blizzards "Untätigkeit" eher den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Strafverfolgung und Schadenersatzklagen in anderen Ländern ist nicht unbedingt leicht.


Wirklich Untätig sind sie nicht. Ich hab ja die Tage nun viel gegoogelt zu dem Thema und die Rechtsabteilung von Blizzard ist nicht die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt selbst WoW zu zocken, sondern schaut schon wie und wo sie gegen welchen Emu vielleicht vorgehen können.
Wer weiß? Vielleicht verklagen sie ja doch demnächst einen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (26. Oktober 2007)

Warum sollte ich dir jetzt ausm internet das gesetz raussuchen? 
Suchs dir selber. 
Gibts ja nicht. Jetzt soll ich auch noch ne stunde nach nem gesetz suchen, dass jemand anderes denn ich nicht einmal kenne weis das ich recht habe...

So bin ich nicht. 
Kannst mir glauben oder nicht. 

Überhaupt. Das man sowas macht, glaube würde gehn. Ich könnts aber eh nicht machen weil ich den agb´s zugestimmt habe. 
Ich sagte, wenn man das macht, was ich vorher gesagt habe. Dann gelten die AGB`s nicht! 

Wie gesagt. Du kannst mri glauben oder nicht.


----------



## Nebelvater (26. Oktober 2007)

Warum sollte ich dir jetzt ausm internet das gesetz raussuchen? 
Suchs dir selber. 
Gibts ja nicht. Jetzt soll ich auch noch ne stunde nach nem gesetz suchen, dass jemand anderes denn ich nicht einmal kenne weis das ich recht habe...

So bin ich nicht. 
Kannst mir glauben oder nicht. 

Überhaupt. Das man sowas macht, glaube würde gehn. Ich könnts aber eh nicht machen weil ich den agb´s zugestimmt habe. 
Ich sagte, wenn man das macht, was ich vorher gesagt habe. Dann gelten die AGB`s nicht! 

Wie gesagt. Du kannst mir glauben oder nicht. 


Achja, schaut doch mal realmlists von allen privaten WoW servern an. 
Was fällt auf? Fast nur europe, ein bis 2 aus amerika. Doch amerika ist viel größer und von dort spielen auch die meisten leute. Jaaa, blizzard in amerika ist recht fleisig wenns um private server aus amerika lahmsetzten geht.
Doch europe dürfen sie nicht anrühren, weil dafür unsres blizz da ist und die machen irgendwie nichts gegen private server


----------



## suppaRichie (26. Oktober 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich kenne das Gesetz ( jedenfalls glaube ich das ) besser wie du.
> Viel besser.






Nebelvater schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dir jetzt ausm internet das gesetz raussuchen?
> Suchs dir selber.
> Gibts ja nicht. Jetzt soll ich auch noch ne stunde nach nem gesetz suchen, dass jemand anderes denn ich nicht einmal kenne weis das ich recht habe...
> 
> ...


Das müsste Antwort genug sein.
Na du würdest mich doch nicht anlügen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also glaub ichs dir auch.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (26. Oktober 2007)

Sakril schrieb:


> Würde euch das NICHT raten,obwohl blizzard nichts gegen privatserver hat, doch seit ihr der besitzer,und der server hat über 1k Spieler,dann könnt ihr mit einer sehr hohen strafe davonkommen..... 2. es ist zwar Kostenlos,aber dennoch viel langweiliger als Blizzard!


Man errinere sich an Blizzhackers.com die vom FBI geschlossen wurden weil sie darüber berichtet haben wie das funktioniert und private wow server angeboten haben ... aber ja blizzard hat ja nix gegen private wow server


----------



## Eredon (26. Oktober 2007)

Mit einigen Aussagen in diesem Thread wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. OSI hat vor einigen Jahren massiv gegen einige P-Server Betreiber geklagt (Ultima Online) und dies führte dazu das sie geschlossen wurden und das eine Unterlassungsklage eingereicht wurde. Ich war vor Jahren selbst Serverbetreiber und dazu sind wir damals noch recht erfolgreich gewesen.

Das Blizz nicht reagiert bedeutet nicht das sie die Szene nicht verfolgen, vermutlich liegt es daran das derzeit keine wirklich riesigen Server stehen und betrieben werden. Ergo lohnt der Aufwand nicht.

Das Problem ist das es häufig notwendig ist Dateien der Software (des Clients) zu verändern und genau hier liegt das Problem, sobald die Datei verändert wurde (einfügen einer anderen Realmliste, einspielen eines PServer eigenen Patches oder was auch immer) ist das Urheberrecht verletzt worden und dann hat Blizz ganz sicher die Möglichkeit etwas gerichtlich zu machen. Im Falle von Ultima musste anfangs immer die Client.exe gepatched werden damit die Verschlüssung entfernt war, dies wurde später durch Tools onthefly erledeigt.

Wie dem auch sei, betreiben kann man die Server (zu testzwecken), man sollte aber immer im Hinterkopf haben das es durchaus zu rechtlichen Problemen führen kann. Blizz kann auch ohne Grund Accounts sperren, allerdings sollte man sich auch vor Augen halten das private Server selten über Datenbanken mit Vor- und Zunamen verfügen, somit ist die Identifizierung der Spieler praktisch unmöglich. Man kann schlecht jemanden anhand von Charnamen sperren oder ähnliches.


----------



## Eredon (26. Oktober 2007)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Man errinere sich an Blizzhackers.com die vom FBI geschlossen wurden weil sie darüber berichtet haben wie das funktioniert und private wow server angeboten haben ... aber ja blizzard hat ja nix gegen private wow server



Wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast "FBI", wir leben in Europa und hier gibt es zum Glück noch Verhaltensregeln bei solchen Fällen. Trotzdem sind Projekte wie "Emulatoren" nicht illegal, solange sie keinen Sourcecode von WoW nutzen und alles selbst programmiert ist.


----------



## Delorion (26. Oktober 2007)

ok ok, mein erster Post und ich werde wohl nicht dazu kommen, hier nochmal zu antworten, weil ich einfach iel zu selten ins buffed-Forum schaue.

Ich will hier nicht die Diskussion weiterführen ob es illegal ist, oder eben nicht. Ich b in halt persönlich einfach nicht bereit jeden Monat Geld bei Blizz zu versenken. Ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft und das muss reichen, damit die etwas an mir verdienen. Ich spiele daher auf einem privaten Server. Mittlerweile haben wir täglich bis zu 150 Spieler gleichzeitig on. Und zwar nur aus Deutschland. Das heisst, wir kommen locker auf eine Spielerzahl von insgesamt mehr als 1000.
Bitte versteht meinen Post nur als das, was er sein soll. Ich will hier mit ein paar Vorurteilen aufräumen, die bei vielen hier im Kopf herumschwirren.

Natürlich sind viele P-Server nur zum cheaten da. Deshalb heissen sie auch "Fun-Server". Man kann sich mal ein wenig ablenken. Sie sind aber auch nur sehr schwach besucht und keine Dauerlösung, weil der Spielspaß ganz einfach fehlt.
Bei uns ist es so, dass sehr viel wert gelegt wird auf "blizz-like"-Spiel. Das bedeutet, dass unsere Admins und GMs andauernd daran arbeiten die Unterschiede zu Blizz-Servern so weit es geht zu minimieren. Ergo funktionieren bei uns die Bosse fast genausogut, und auch einfach Mobs spellen. Einzig bei den Events hapert es ein wenig und diese müssen dann durch andere Aktionen ersetzt werden.
Als Folge dessen sind wir derzeit zwar erst bei Patch 2.1.3 mit gesperrtem BC-Inhalt. Aber darauf kann man warten, wenn auf der anderen Seite die Inhalte freigegeben werde, sobald alles soweit funktioniert.

Na gut, doch noch mal eben meine Meinung zum Thema "Illegalität": Derjenige unter euch, der noch nie gekifft hat, bis zu einem Alter von 16 Jahren keinen Alkohol angerührt hat, noch nie zu schnell gefahren ist und sich auch sonst an alle Vorschriften hält, möge sich bei mir melden! Das ist dann der erste, der sich über dieses Thema beschweren darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Delorion schrieb:


> Derjenige unter euch, der noch nie gekifft hat, bis zu einem Alter von 16 Jahren keinen Alkohol angerührt hat, noch nie zu schnell gefahren ist und sich auch sonst an alle Vorschriften hält, möge sich bei mir melden! Das ist dann der erste, der sich über dieses Thema beschweren darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*meld*

Gekifft noch nie, Alkohol das erste ma am 16. Geburtstag. Auto noch nie zu schnell gefahren, da ich trotz Führerschein nur mein Fahrrad benutze...

Und ihr könnt es euch schönreden, wie ihr wollt. Es ist und bleibt eine illegale Aktion. Wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dass es nicht illegal ist... wieso versteckt ihr euch dann vor Blizzard? Ihr könntet doch viel besser mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten und eure Erfahrungen als Admins mit ihnen teilen?

Ich sag euch, warum ihr das nicht macht; weil ihr verdammt nochmal wisst, dass es nicht erlaubt ist!


----------



## Delorion (26. Oktober 2007)

okok, doch noch eine schnelle Antwort: Ich verstecke mich ja gar nicht. Aber ich darf ja nicht sagen, auf welchem Server ich spiele. Das wäre den buffed-Mods ein Dorn im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem habe ich doch nie behauptet, dass es nicht illegal ist. Mir persönlich ist es einfach nur egal ob es illegal oder legal ist!


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Und warum? Weil die genauso wie jeder halbwegs gebildete Mensch weiß, dass solche Server verboten sind. Schlicht und ergreifend.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Man errinere sich an Blizzhackers.com die vom FBI geschlossen wurden weil sie darüber berichtet haben wie das funktioniert und private wow server angeboten haben ... aber ja blizzard hat ja nix gegen private wow server


FBI? Das war eine Zusammenarbeit von NSA, CIA und M12... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann viel behaupten, aber man sollte es schon belegen können.
Wäre es möglich, daß nie Klage erhoben wurde? Wäre es möglich, daß Blizzard nur mit einer hohen Schadensersatzforderung gedroht hat? Wäre es möglich, daß die Jungs bei Blizzhackers deswegen klein beigegeben haben?

Edit:


ApoY2k schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil die genauso wie jeder halbwegs gebildete Mensch weiß, dass solche Server verboten sind. Schlicht und ergreifend.


Richtig. Sie sind verboten. Und moralisch verwerflich imho sowieso. Ich meckere trotzdem Deinen Satz "Es ist und bleibt eine illegale Aktion." mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich meckere trotzdem Deinen Satz "Es ist und bleibt eine illegale Aktion." mal an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hö? Hab ich was verpasst? X)


----------



## suppaRichie (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal das es langsam lächerleich züge annimmt Leute.
Delorion hats doch aufn Punkt gebracht, wir die jeden Monat brav unsre 13€ ablatzen sind die Blöden, und die andren sind die Helden die uns aus der Blödheit führen wollen. Sie Zahlen nix, können dafür zwar nicht alles nutzen was es beim Orginal gibt, aber was solls.
Ich bin und bleibe dann wohl Blöd weil ich der meinung bin es ist MIR einfach 13€ im Monat wert Blöd zu sein.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Ich bin und bleibe dann wohl Blöd weil ich der meinung bin es ist MIR einfach 13€ im Monat wert Blöd zu sein.


Absolutes /signed von meiner Seite. Blizzard hat die 13 Euro im Monat wirklich verdient für das, was sie mit WoW geleistet haben.


----------



## pbrk (26. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Absolutes /signed von meiner Seite. Blizzard hat die 13 Euro im Monat wirklich verdient für das, was sie mit WoW geleistet haben.




was sie geleistet haben??? blizz hat das mmorpg nicht erfunden sondern haben auf erkenntnissen von den waren vorreitern wie ultima online aufgebaut und das weiter geführt und zudem muss ich sagen das was sie seit bc machen sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.
 hab wow angefangen weil ich die warcraft reihe geil fand und ich die geschichte weiter spielen wollte aber das hat jetzt nichts mehr damit zutun sondern nur noch ruf gefarme usw.
spiele auch ab und zu auf dem privat server und dort lassen sich unsere chefs immer wieder geile neue kleinen events einfallen von denen sich blizz mal was abschneiden könnte


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal: Egal, wieviel Blizz abgeschaut, wiederholt oder geklaut hat; es musste trotzdem wie jedes anderen Spiel auch programmiert, getestet, verbessert usw. werden. Und das ist eine Leistung, ob sie gut oder schlecht ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Fakt ist; private Server sind verboten. Da gibt es absolut nichts zu diskutieren. Ich für meinen Teil finde, dass Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet hat und für so ein geiles Spiel wie es WoW ist, zahle ich guten Willens gerne 13 Euro pro Monat.

Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, aber private Server zeugen nur davon, wie gut das Spiel an sich wohl doch ist...


----------



## suppaRichie (26. Oktober 2007)

pbrk schrieb:


> spiele auch ab und zu auf dem privat server und dort lassen sich unsere chefs immer wieder geile neue kleinen events einfallen von denen sich blizz mal was abschneiden könnte


Bist du im Orginal in einer Gilde? Falls nicht mach dir ne Gilde und dann kannst du die Events doch machen.
Wenn dir WoW nicht gefällt zwingt dich auch niemand es zu spielen. Schön du hast esdir gekauft hattest deinen Freimonat und schluss. Es zwingt dich doch keiner, aber stimmt ein P-Server bietet wie andre schon erwähnt haben echt was, mehr Bugs fehlende Events....
Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, spiel ich es auch nicht wenn ich es umsonst spielen kann.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal: Egal, wieviel Blizz abgeschaut, wiederholt oder geklaut hat; es musste trotzdem wie jedes anderen Spiel auch programmiert, getestet, verbessert usw. werden. Und das ist eine Leistung, ob sie gut oder schlecht ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


Das Schöne an der Sache ist ja, daß man diesen Satz genau so wie er dort steht auf Emulationen umschreiben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, wieviel die Emulatorprogrammierer abgeschaut, wiederholt oder geklaut hat; es musste trotzdem wie jede andere Serveranwendung auch programmiert, getestet, verbessert usw. werden. Und das ist eine Leistung, ob sie gut oder schlecht ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Turaluraluraluuuu


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass Blizzard das zweifach geleistet hat:

Client und Server.

Der Emulatorschreiber hat nur den Server programmiert und benutzt den Clienten dafür, welcher aber von Blizzard nur für IHRE Server geschrieben wurde.

Ergo benutzt er ein Programm für etwas, was dafür nicht vorgesehen ist, geschweigedenn dass es erlaubt ist, es dafür zu benutzen.

Nochmal ergo: Er macht verbotene Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass Blizzard das zweifach geleistet hat:
> 
> Client und Server.
> 
> ...


Da sind wir dann aber bei der Verantwortung der Spieler und nicht der der Hoster.

Ich hab für den Clienten aber den vollen Kaufpreis eines Spieles gezahlt und damit das Nutzungsrecht erworben. Wessen Server ich nun benutze bleibt dann mir selbst überlassen. Nutze ich einen kostenlosen Server, dann muß ich damit leben, daß nicht sonderlich viele Leute auf dem Sever spielen, daß vieles buggy ist, daß der Support nicht so pralle ist (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) etc.

Die 13 € im Monat zahle ich dafür um auf Blizz Servern spielen zu dürfen, wo meist alles reibungslos funktioniert, ich einen guten Support habe und jede Menge andere Leute spielen und ich zahl das Geld dafür gerne. 

Fakt ist aber auch, daß ich das freiwillig mache und nicht etwa, weil in den Eula irgendetwas drinsteht, das für mich rechtlich nicht bindend ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Das würde aber nur zutreffen, wenn das Betreiben eines solchen Servers legal wäre, was es aber nicht ist, wie irgendwer hier schonmal mit einem Auszug aus den Nutzungsbedingungen einwandfrei bewiesen hat.


----------



## suppaRichie (26. Oktober 2007)

Aber mit dem Instalieren von WoW und beim ersten Start hast du doch die AGBs akzeptiert, also sind diese doch bindent, und diese wurden ja schon ofz genug gepostet.
Falls ich mich nicht vertue musst du schlieslich bevor du überhaupt etwas tun kannst die  mitlerweile 4 Seiten AGBs bestätigen.
Naja auch hierfür wirds nen Hintertürchen geben das Dalmus findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vieleicht verwechsel ich auch jetz nur was, bin grad was im stress auf arbeit und bin mit Gedanken wo anders.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Das würde aber nur zutreffen, wenn das Betreiben eines solchen Servers legal wäre, was es aber nicht ist, wie irgendwer hier schonmal mit einem Auszug aus den Nutzungsbedingungen einwandfrei bewiesen hat.


Juhu, laßt uns Karussel fahren... immer schön im Kreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nutzungsbedingungen interessieren den Hoster eines Emus einen feuchten Kehricht, weil sie nur für die Originalsoftware von Blizz gelten. Diese hostet er aber nicht.
Und aus den Nutzungsbedingungen läßt sich überhaupt nichts über die Legalität ableiten.
Wie ich schon einmal erwähnte wäre es mir auch völlig Jacke wenn in den Eula drinstände, daß ich WoW nur auf einem Bein stehend spielen darf. Ich würd's nicht tun und trotzdem wäre es nicht illegal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Und weil's so schön ist alles mehrfach zu wiederholen und zu zitieren, mach ich's auch nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ein Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag, abgekürzt EULA (von engl. End User License Agreement), ist eine spezielle Lizenzvereinbarung, welche die Benutzung von Software regelt. Endbenutzer-Lizenzverträge werden meist zu Beginn der Installation der Software angezeigt und müssen vom Benutzer akzeptiert werden, um die Installation fortzuführen. Diese EULAs sollen den Benutzer neben den üblichen Klauseln zur Wahrung des Urheberrechts oft auch zu mehr verpflichten: Bestimmte Hersteller versuchen damit z. B. zu verhindern, dass der Kunde, der das Produkt verwendet, Negatives über ihn verbreitet.
> 
> Obwohl diese Verträge auf Laien oft sehr „offiziell“ wirken, haben sie in Europa meist keine Gültigkeit: Der Kaufvertrag ist die Grundlage für den Eigentumserwerb am Datenträger, so dass der Erwerber bereits über ein Nutzungsrecht (aus Eigentum) verfügt; zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das EULA für den Kunden jedoch noch nicht einsehbar. Gesetzliche Regelungen, wie z. B. das Urheberrecht gelten auch ohne Erwähnung in einem EULA, darüber hinausgehende Klauseln sind ungültig.
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Die gelten eben *nicht* nur für Blizzardserver, wie hier schwarz auf weiß nachzulesen ist, von der Endbenutzerlizenzvereinbarung, die jeder, der WoW *installiert* hat (nicht auf irgendeinem Server eingeloggt), zwangsläufig akzeptiert haben *muss*...

Zum besseren Sichtbarkeit hab ich alles, was für unser Problem im Besonderen zutrifft, fett markiert. Der Rest ist exakt so kopiert und in keinster Weise verändert.



> LESEN SIE DIE FOLGENDE ENDBENUTZERLIZENZVEREINBARUNG BITTE SORGFÄLTIG DURCH, BEVOR SIE DIESES SOFTWARE-PROGRAMM HERUNTERLADEN ODER INSTALLIEREN. FALLS SIE MIT DEN BEDINGUNGEN DIESER VEREINBARUNG NICHT EINVERSTANDEN SIND, LÖSCHEN SIE DAS SOFTWARE-PROGRAMM BITTE UMGEHEND UND GEBEN SIE DAS SOFTWARE-PROGRAMM UMGEHEND AN IHREN HÄNDLER ZURÜCK.
> [...]
> B. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> [...]
> ...


Es gibt nichts zu diskutieren über dieses Thema:

*DAS BETREIBEN VON NICHT VON BLIZZARD AUTHENTIFIZIERTEN SERVERN IST VERBOTEN!*​
Ob man auf ihnen spielt oder nicht, hat damit nichts zu tun. Es geht alleine darum, dass man sie nicht betreiben darf. Nur der Betreiber macht sich strafbar... Ein Spieler nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

Du wiederholst Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lies mein Edit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Hm, sehr interessant zu lesen... Allerdings seltsam, dass sie für Europa keinen eigenen Vertrag geschrieben haben, denn eigentlich sollten sie wissen, dass es hier keine Gültigkeit hat?!

Sehr verwirrend...


----------



## Gregorius (26. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du wiederholst Dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du auch, und dass auch noch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Software selbständig nachzuschreiben, ohne auf die Originalsoftware zurückzugreifen, ist legal (die meisten Officeprogramme sind so entwickelt *g*). Einen WoW-Server kann man aber nicht nachschreiben, ohne sich Zugang zu Blizzardeigenen Informationen/Daten verschafft zu haben. Und genau dieses ist in jedem europäischen Land verboten! Was man theoretisch in irgendwelchen Bananenrepubliken darf, möchte ich jetzt nicht betrachten, wegen Irrelevanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst hier noch so oft schreiben, was du dir logisch oder unlogisch zusammenreimen magst oder was du vom hörensagen zu wissen meinst, das macht es nicht richtiger!

Um es klarzustellen: Es ist uns völlig Wurst ob du auf einem Private Server spielst, oder ob die Betreiber tolle Hechte sind und die Meinung haben legal zu sein! Es ist aber nicht egal, wenn du Rechtslagen falsch darstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist, dass die Private Server weitestgehend geduldet werden, sonst wären sie mit Sicherheit schon lange down. Das wurde mit UO damals auch so gemacht (UO ist übrigens bei weitem nicht der Urvater der MMORPGs, wie das hier mehrfach anklang). Sie "könnten" jedoch jederzeit dicht gemacht werden, und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wie dem auch sei, du hast deine festgefahrene Meinung, und die Rechtsprechung hat die ihre. Diese muss nicht unbedingt die "richtige" sein, aber sie ist die maßgebliche, und nur darauf kommt es an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Du auch, und dass auch noch falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab da mal einen Teil hervorgehoben und schiebe mal direkt das nächste Zitat nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gregorius schrieb:


> Du kannst hier noch so oft schreiben, was du dir logisch oder unlogisch zusammenreimen magst oder was du vom hörensagen zu wissen meinst, das macht es nicht richtiger!


Und nun denk nochmal über das Hervorgehobene nach in Zusammenhang mit dem zweiten Zitat.


Gregorius schrieb:


> Um es klarzustellen: Es ist uns völlig Wurst ob du auf einem Private Server spielst, oder ob die Betreiber tolle Hechte sind und die Meinung haben legal zu sein! Es ist aber nicht egal, wenn du Rechtslagen falsch darstellst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und uns (ich benutze dann auch mal diesen tollen majestätischen Plural. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist völlig egal in welchem Laden Du Deine Wurst kaufst und ob der Wurstverkäufer dick oder dünn ist. Es ist aber nicht egal, wenn Du Rechtslagen falsch darstellst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn Du meinst, daß ich bei meiner Beurteilung von Rechtslagen falsch liege, dann zeige dies konkret auf, begründe dies und wenn's möglich ist: Belege es. 


Gregorius schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Private Server weitestgehend geduldet werden, sonst wären sie mit Sicherheit schon lange down. Das wurde mit UO damals auch so gemacht (UO ist übrigens bei weitem nicht der Urvater der MMORPGs, wie das hier mehrfach anklang). Sie "könnten" jedoch jederzeit dicht gemacht werden, und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar "könnten" sie. Z.B. wenn der Betreiber keine Lust mehr hat sich drum zu kümmern, oder sein Geld lieber in andere Dinge investiert etc. pp.


Gregorius schrieb:


> Naja, wie dem auch sei, du hast deine festgefahrene Meinung, und die Rechtsprechung hat die ihre. Diese muss nicht unbedingt die "richtige" sein, aber sie ist die maßgebliche, und nur darauf kommt es an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der erste Satz impliziert, daß meine Meinung nicht mit der Rechtsprechung übereinstimmt. Wenn Du dieser Meinung bist, dann halte ich Dich nicht davon ab mir das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Lockere meine Meinung! Überzeuge mich! 


Gregorius schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Örps...
"Deine Nachricht enthält mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl an Smileys. Verringere bitte deren Anzahl."
Gemeinheit. Ich hab mal ein paar bei mir weggemacht. Wäre ja unfair gewesen Deine in den Zitaten zu löschen...


----------



## Dalmus (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß, Doppelpostings sind nicht gerne gesehen und normalerweise hätte ich die Edit-Funktion benutzt, aber ich mußte ja im letzten Post schon Smilies löschen, da die Höchstzahl überschritten wurde. Man mag mir das an dieser Stelle bitte vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grund warum ich nochmal hinterher poste ist der, daß ich vorhin unterwegs war (ich arbeite in München, wohne aber in der Nähe von Düsseldorf und habe Freitags dann einen langen Reiseweg) und zwischendurch über den Thread nachgedacht habe. Dabei ist mir bewußt geworden, daß viele die nur die letzten Seiten gelesen haben möglicherweise einen falschen Eindruck meiner Position und meiner Motivation diese zu verteidigen gewonnen haben. Deswegen dachte ich mir, daß es nicht schaden könne, diese ausführlicher zu erläutern. 

Meine Position am Anfang war ganz klar: Private Server sind illegal - oh noe, wieder mal so eine Diskussion im Forum!

Ich habe mich dann auf Seite 2 eingeklinkt und auf das folgende Zitat


Artephismo schrieb:


> lol alles illaggaaalll XD ts die p-server sind wiegesagt nur dann illegal wenn man für diese geld verlangt. tsts


ziemlich überheblich geantwortet:


Dalmus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt den Stuss noch so oft schreiben - wahr wird er dadurch trotzdem nicht.


Und daraufhin die Nutzungsbedingungen zitiert (an dieser Stelle Entschuldigung an Artephismo für diese harsche Antwort).

Im Nachfolgenden verlief sich die Diskussion aber nicht im Sand, sondern es kamen von der "Legal-Fraktion" einige Argumente, die man nicht einfach so beiseite schieben konnte.

Für mich boten sich dann 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Mich einfach raushalten
2. Auf meiner Position beharren und unqualifiziert weiterposten
3. Meine Position überdenken und mich möglichst objektiv informieren.

Möglichkeit 1 schied für mich aus. Langeweile auf der Arbeit und ein interessanter Thread, den ich einfach ignoriere? No way.
Möglichkeit 2 wäre überlegenswert gewesen, aber der Punkt "unqualifiziert" störte mich und deswegen entschied ich mich dann für die 3. Möglichkeit und habe möglichst objektiv recherchiert.

Wer den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hat, oder sich im Nachhinein die Mühe macht alles nochmal nachzulesen (haha), der wird bemerken, wie ich in meinen Posts zurückgerudert bin. Alleine schon, weil mir die neue Position, die ich einnehmen mußte, nachdem ich neue Erkenntnisse aus meinen Recherchen gezogen hatte, gar nicht behagte.

Es wäre sicherlich bequem gewesen mich an diesem Punkt einfach aus der Diskussion zurück zu ziehen. Wer weiß wie der Thread dann geendet hätte? Möglicherweise hätte sich keiner gefunden, der meine Position konsequent vertritt, die "Och Kinners, es ist illegal"-Poster hätten dominiert und der Thread wäre mit 5-6 Seiten irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwunden (vorerst).

Und da kommen wir zu meiner Motivation meine derzeitige Position* so konsequent zu verteidigen.
a) Ich bin beruflich häufig mit sehr speziellen Problemen konfrontiert und logischerweise schaut man dann im Internet nach einer Lösung. Dabei tauchen häufig 2 frustrierende Situationen auf:
1. Man landet in einem Forum in einem Thread, der exakt dieses spezielle Problem behandelt. Es werden verschiedene mögliche Lösungsansätze gepostet und der TE probiert diese und schreibt, daß diese nichts genutzt haben. Am Ende schreibt er dann, daß es das zwar alles nicht war, aber er die Lösung inzwischen gefunden hat und dankt allen für ihre Bemühungen.
Dummerweise ist der Thread schon älter und der TE hatte sich im entsprechenden Forum nur wegen des Problems dort angemeldet und ist dort sonst nicht aktiv. 
Fazit: Man weiß, das jemad exakt das gleiche Problem hatte, die Lösung kennt, sie aber nicht gepostet hat und man hat keine Chance ihn zu kontaktieren.
2. Die gleiche Situation, nur schildert der TE das Problem und es kommen x Vorschläge und der TE schrieb nichts weiter dazu. -> Man probiert sämtliche geposteten Lösungsvorschläge aus und alles funktioniert nicht. Im Grunde noch frustrierender, aber man hatte zumindest zwischendurch Hoffnung.

Was das nun mit dem Thread und meiner Motivation zu tun hat?
Im Grunde ist es die gleiche Situation. Irgendwer fragt sich irgendwann ganz sachlich mit der Frage, ob private WoW-Server illegal sind. Er fängt an zu recherchieren und findet diesen Thread. Natürlich liest er sich nicht alles durch, sondern fängt hinten an. Wenn nun am Ende steht "Fakt: Illegal", dann hat er möglicherweise (ich beharre ja nicht darauf, daß ich Recht habe) ein sachlich falsches Ergebnis.
Weiterhin würde ich ein Problem damit haben, wenn bei allen weiteren Threads zu diesem Thema aus diesem aktuellen Thread ein Präzedenzfall gemacht würde. Wenn also wieder irgendwann ein Thread zu dem Thema aufgemacht würde und zu jedem Argument das gepostet wird gesagt wird "Das hatten wir alles schonmal. Die Argumente standen alle schon in <insert Link to this thread here> gepostet. Fazit: illegal".

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Freund von Privatservern. Ich spiele auf keinem und heroisiere auch mit Sicherheit nicht die Hoster von Privatservern. Es gibt viele Argumente gegen das Spielen auf Privatservern, denen ich fast sämtlichst zustimme. Nur müssen wir all das bei der Frage nach der _Legalität_ der Emulationssoftware ausser acht lassen. Ob's uns nun paßt oder nicht.

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Womit ich jetzt nicht nur meine, daß es schwierig ist objetkiv und voreingenommen die Sachlage zu beurteilen, sondern besonders das Thema hier zu besprechen.
Auf der einen Seite sieht Blizzard Privatserver logischerweise gar nicht gerne und dementsprechend sind hier im buffed-Forum auch Links zu Privatservern, Werbung für diese etc. nicht erlaubt. Das ist absolut verständlich und so einfach zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren.
Auf der anderen Seite ist das buffed-Forum aber auch ein Forum in dem jeder seine Meinung äußern darf und wo bei delikaten Themen, solange diese sachlich diskutiert wird, nicht zensiert wird.

Witzigerweise lese ich gerade ein Buch, in dem eine Situation auftauchte, die mich aus diesem Grunde genau an diesen Thread erinnerte als ich es vorhin im Zug las.
Mehrere Personen stecken in einer bestimmten Situation fest und einer ist gestorben. Einer der Charaktere ist eher Pfadfinder und denkt vor allem an das Überleben der Gruppe, also versucht er zur Sprache zu bringen, daß man möglicherweise darüber nachdenken sollte den Leichnam für später zu konservieren. Im Grunde will er das gar nicht, aber er muß es zumindest zur Sprache bringen und ausdiskutieren.
Ähnlich sehe ich meine Position hier auch: Sonderlich gefallen tut sie mir nicht - Ich spiele wie gesagt nicht auf Privatservern, noch mag ich sie, aber das spielt beim Legalitätsaspekt keine Rolle.
Wer also denkt, daß ich verbohrt auf meine Meinung beharren würde, der irrt. 
Beweist mir, daß ich mich irre und ich bin einer der glücklichsten Menschen der Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ich schreibe an der Stelle ganz bewußt "derzeitige Position". Nichts wäre mir lieber als jemand der kommt und stichhaltige Argumente (belegt) anführt, daß ich mich irre. Denjenigen lad ich liebend gerne auf eine Kiste Bier ein.


----------

